# Naruto 676 Discussion Thread



## Klue (May 7, 2014)

Predict away.



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Revolution (May 7, 2014)

Someone guessed Madara AND puppet Obito would be out of kamui.

However, Obito already had his puppet lock punched out of himself.

Apparently it's just part 1 Team 7 fanservice all the way next chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 7, 2014)

Team 7 accomplishing their bell test tactics no matter what they're trying to grab. 

Team 7 time.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 7, 2014)

I predict Black Zetsu with Obito's Sharingan.


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2014)

Obito will he controlled by zetsu but posses both eyes now


----------



## Weapon (May 7, 2014)

Team 7 spotlight, won't be significant or successful though in my opinion. It will go back to Sasuke and Naruto taking over if Obito emerges.

Long term prediction: When Elder Madara slept, the Limbo entity roamed the nations.


----------



## ARGUS (May 7, 2014)

i dont see what sakura and kakashi can do to contribute other than jus die,,, 
as for next chapter,, i hope that madara finally gets the rinnegan and shows us some crazy jutsus,, 
and i think its time that obito should die,,,, 
iif only he didnt kamui sakura


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

i certainly what would hapen next chap, kinda good for kishi to change the path, i havent seen sumone predicted that this is what it should turn out


----------



## StickaStick (May 7, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Obito will he controlled by zetsu but posses both eyes now



This is what I'm expecting honestly.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2014)

It will go to Guruguru and Hiruzen. Kishi will show the swirling wormhole in one panel each over the next five chapters before revealing it to be Madara. Kind of like how he kept showing us the foot.


----------



## Rosi (May 7, 2014)

Obito gets his second eye back


----------



## Tyrannos (May 7, 2014)

*Chapter 676 Prediction*:  Team 7 Reunited

Madara with both Rinnegans vs Team 7.    Battle Begin!


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

I think Obito puppetize himself, just a wonder why Madara did not ripp out obitos eyes fast, maybe a jutsu he needs to seal first or else obitos eyes will self destruct, obitos back up plan, next chapter, madaras trool him for being a puppet,, not knowing anything, but obito trolls back by saying he know everything, ang he sends out kamui his eyes and landed to narutos arms


----------



## bearzerger (May 7, 2014)

Like others said Obito will be taken over by Black Zetsu and he'll have both his sharingan and we'll see the true power of Kamui and perhaps even his version of Susanoo. Super Zetsubito will mainly fight Kakashi and Sakura while Naruto and Sasuke deal with Madara. Kakashi will asspull some kind of White Fang power up and Sakura will finally show her long forgotten supposed genjutsu abilities.


----------



## vered (May 7, 2014)

Madara regains his Rinnegan but obito manages to escape with the other eye.by the end of the chapter Madara will get the second eye and unleash its true power.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

A rare probability, 5% chance


----------



## Weapon (May 7, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara regains his Rinnegan but obito manages to escape with the other eye.by the end of the chapter Madara will get the second eye and unleash its true power.



Yeah, I think Madara will let Black Zetsu "take care of Obito" but Obito will re-emerge more than likely. Unless BZ leaves with Madara.


----------



## RBL (May 7, 2014)

i predict neji reviving.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

Waht if like this, Madara gets Obito's sharingan and his Rinnegan back, so Obito is  blind now, Maddy exits Kamui kicking Obito, Black zetsu now combines with Madara, Madara shout he is complete and show his powers for 10 pages, for the last panel Naruto puts backs new sharingan eyes to Obito, and says to Madara THATS ALL YOU GOT, NOTHING HAS CHANGED A LOT,


----------



## Obitomo (May 7, 2014)

Madara will wreck shit with both eyes, shinra tensei maybe?


----------



## RaptorRage (May 7, 2014)

Obito and Madara both emerge, each with their original sets of eyes.

Torso Madara is riding on Obito's back like a partially repaired C-3P0 on Chewbacca.

Wackiness ensues.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

By th way, am i shouting? Waht forum rule, says anyone is not allowed to use exckation point? My dear admins, ple be faur enough, how about those member using bad words,, very allowed? Tank you


----------



## Kneel (May 7, 2014)

something bad just happened to madara. i think him and obito are gna come out of kamui but madara  has been disadvantaged somehow...im not sure if he will get his eye anymore. i hope he does though


----------



## Klue (May 7, 2014)

vered said:


> Madara regains his Rinnegan but obito manages to escape with the other eye.by the end of the chapter Madara will get the second eye and unleash its true power.



Take heed to her words, bury them deep within your hearts, and move forward without fear.

For vered-sama has spoken.


----------



## Rose (May 7, 2014)

Madara henged as Obito (obviously it's some next level so the two boy don't notice it) is gonna come and suprise attack.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 7, 2014)

Obito is now Madara's complete and mindless pawn. Has both eyes, and fights for Madara.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 7, 2014)

Obito puppetize himself, thus madara cant control him anymore, and when marad ripps the eyes, it will be destroyed, unless maddy destroy firsrt the seal


----------



## Csdabest (May 7, 2014)

Obito appears outside of the Kamui Dimension being controlled by Black Zetsu. Team 7 Tries to attack but Obito slips through them all and goes inside the ground.  They note they can not sense or feel obito presence any wear. Taka, and Team Gai w/ Hinata arrive near Team 7 carrying Neji, Killer Bee and Hashirama. We get an explanation on Naruto and Sasuke's power ups. We also get intel on the alliance vs Spiral Zetsu. None of them can decide what to use their teamwork for and who to target first, Obito, Spiral Zetsu, or Madara. Sasuke takes lead and decides to take down all three simultaneous and notes the loop they have been going. take down one enemy another rises. They note that they dont have the power to do such a thing. Sasuke says they do and they make a plan to distribute and power up their allies in order to go on the offensive and try to turn the war around before things get even worst.


----------



## Killacale85 (May 7, 2014)

^ sauske doesn't know how to chakra transfer....


----------



## fakkiha (May 7, 2014)

Madara will come out of the dimension with the hand still inside of Obito, then he will ask Kakashi to kill sakura, Naruto and Sasuke or Obito dies.


----------



## Sagitta (May 8, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Obito appears outside of the Kamui Dimension being controlled by Black Zetsu. Team 7 Tries to attack but Obito slips through them all and goes inside the ground.  They note they can not sense or feel obito presence any wear. Taka, and Team Gai w/ Hinata arrive near Team 7 carrying Neji, Killer Bee and Hashirama. We get an explanation on Naruto and Sasuke's power ups. We also get intel on the alliance vs Spiral Zetsu. None of them can decide what to use their teamwork for and who to target first, Obito, Spiral Zetsu, or Madara. Sasuke takes lead and decides to take down all three simultaneous and notes the loop they have been going. take down one enemy another rises. They note that they dont have the power to do such a thing. Sasuke says they do and they make a plan to distribute and power up their allies in order to go on the offensive and try to turn the war around before things get even worst.



Rinnegan ftw! Now we got one!


----------



## fakkiha (May 8, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke vs Madara

Kakashi and Sakura vs puppet Obito 

That way everyone is useful.


----------



## Rain (May 8, 2014)

Obito will get his other MS somehow. 

Yes its terrible, but its gonna happen.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 8, 2014)

Madara will get all obito eyes, not killing him, Naruto puts new eyes to Obito


----------



## Klona (May 8, 2014)

I think Obito with both of his sharingan eyes (controlled by zetsu and madara's chakra rods or something) will fight with Kakashi while Team 7 fights against Madara.


----------



## StickaStick (May 8, 2014)

Klona said:


> *I think Obito with both of his sharingan eyes (controlled by zetsu and madara's chakra rods or something) will fight with Kakashi* while Team 7 fights against Madara.


roflmao this would be the biggest ass-thumping the manga has ever seen unless Obito gets major nerfed because BZ doens't know how to use his abilities or something.


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2014)

We may get madara vs naruto and sasuke and kakashi and sakura vs zetsu controlled obito. But I wonder how they can take zetsu on with 2 kamui eyes he may be more dangerous that anyone. Kamui is insanely has with one eye. I think naruto somehow will grant kakashi and sakura the power of one bijuu. Maybe he can make whatever bijuu cloak he wants on people


----------



## Raventhal (May 8, 2014)

I predict expect Obito to be a puppet with his original eyes.  I expect Madara to try to heal himself.  I expect Kakashi's eye to be a new Sharigan and for him to be able to Kamui on part with Obito.  I expect Naruto to give his power to team seven.


----------



## fakkiha (May 8, 2014)

I hope we finally get to see Madara fighting seriously on equal terms.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 8, 2014)

To Raventhal, how can Kakashio have anew sharingan, since Naruto had put his original Eyes he inirited from his Father, the Fang Bloodline, Kakashi does not need to have that sharingan anymore, it might return in the end of war, but not now, for Obito, i dont think Madara will kill him, Maddy does kill the weak, just the Eyes, in the idea that Madara doesnt heal, not clear why, maybe he just likes it, or maybe, it his power


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 8, 2014)

No preview yet? I saw this Chinese scan, which has a pretty long message at the end about the next chapter about Madara appearing before Naruto and Mugen Tsukiyomi starting. I have no clue if they take the Japanese preview and put it at the end of the chapter or if it's just some random shit they made up. The in-chapter end editorial was just the comment about the space-time dimension so I don't think it's the same thing....  MT starting next chapter seems crazy though.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 8, 2014)

next chapter might be really good, Madara might finally start to go at it with true motivation


----------



## shadowmaria (May 8, 2014)

I predict it's Obito coming back through the Kamui dimension with both eyes and without BZ; forcing Naruto to heal him for Kamui Susano'o. 
Madara then forces a dimensional break and breaks out of the Kamui dimension with the Rinnegan


----------



## Weapon (May 8, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> next chapter might be really good, Madara might finally start to go at it with true motivation



I've been saying this for months hoping for it to be "Next chapter". Starting to lose patience with the character. Even though they are his eyes and he's been using one I wish he worked with what he had and did work while continuously progressing.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 8, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I've been saying this for months hoping for it to be "Next chapter". Starting to lose patience with the character. Even though they are his eyes and he's been using one I wish he worked with what he had and did work while continuously progressing.


i know how you feel, but its Kishi's fault


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 8, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I've been saying this for months hoping for it to be "Next chapter". Starting to lose patience with the character. Even though they are his eyes and he's been using one I wish he worked with what he had and did work while continuously progressing.



He slaughtered the heroes even before he got any significant power-ups. Kishi realized he went too far and has had a stupidly tight rein on him ever since. It's very obvious PiS/villain-gimping on Kishi's part.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 9, 2014)

predict : sasuke vs madara


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 9, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> predict : sasuke vs madara



And what are the other three going to do? Stand and watch?


----------



## T-Bag (May 9, 2014)

Chapter 676: Madara's rinnegan...!


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 9, 2014)

It's only a matter of time until Infinite Tsukuyomi commences, but something will probably happen to Madara, possibly Kaguya/Juubi taking over, she will strike when the time is right.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 9, 2014)

I cant grasp the idea, or fail to accpet that Obito will go out of Kamui, i mean, illogical, madras purpise us to get the eye, Obito cant even move, so how come he will go out, if sumone can give way how obito defeats madara, then i beleive


----------



## shadowmaria (May 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And what are the other three going to do? Stand and watch?



Isn't that what Sakura and Kakashi are going to do, anyway?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 9, 2014)

They wll just watch and clap their hands


----------



## shadowmaria (May 9, 2014)

i predict kankuro will finally god damn appear again


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 9, 2014)

*Naruto 676 prediction: predict here*

I predict personally Obito and Madara getting out of the Kamui dimension.

 Madara got Obito's Sharingan and gets the Rinnegan, he is now at full power.

 He throws Obito to Team 7, telling them that everyone against him will have death. But actually he did not kill Obito, he just got the eyes.

 Naruto tell obito to heal his eyes later while jumping towards Madara with fellow team 7 to get the eyes.

 Now i think that the last part..

 In this chapter, i think Sasuke will suffer for having the rinnegan, and we will know about his role, if he will be a villian or not. If he just sist there waiting for Madara to escape, then thats it. He is a villian


----------



## Csdabest (May 9, 2014)

Maybe Madara is getting ready to make Mugen Tsukiyomi happen. But first he needs his limbo freed and needs to get a new set of legs either through Gedo Mezo or his lower half. I think when Madara truly leaves Kamui-land he will go straight for mugen Tsukiyomi


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 9, 2014)

I think it is a problem for him to cast mugen tsuku for it requires him to soppurt the jutsu, since the tree was in him, my point is, he is the tree himself, and for that he needs to be stable, not moving, or at ease to cast the jutsu, just lije Hiruzen doing the sealing with Oro's hand in the past. So he needs to deal with team 7 first before doing MT


----------



## Raventhal (May 9, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> To Raventhal, how can Kakashio have anew sharingan, since Naruto had put his original Eyes he inirited from his Father, the Fang Bloodline, Kakashi does not need to have that sharingan anymore, it might return in the end of war, but not now, for Obito, i dont think Madara will kill him, Maddy does kill the weak, just the Eyes, in the idea that Madara doesnt heal, not clear why, maybe he just likes it, or maybe, it his power



Kishi has already made Obito's eye blind.  There is no need for him to get that eye back unless Naruto is going to change it.  I think he will have his own doujutsu and it will be EMS like.  White Fang power vs. Madara is laughable.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And what are the other three going to do? Stand and watch?



Nah ... probably this


----------



## TRN (May 9, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Nah ... probably this



Perfect Madara one panel sasuke again


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 9, 2014)

To Raventhal, whats laughfable i think is hwne naruto changes Kakashi Eyes to Sharingan eyes, IMO, that would be hilarious, its like naruto saying " Hey Lets change Kakashi sensie ur eyes" for Obito that was logical that naruto puts sharingan eyes for him, unless he is alive, mind me, u will kneel to me when kishi writes that kakashi is far better with his own Fang Eyes, have you ever wonder why they were called Fang? Becoz behind that mask is a white fang, a jutsu forbidden by ninja world, even feared by Rikudou. Fang Jutsu


----------



## tkpirate (May 9, 2014)

well,in the next chapter both Madara and Obito will come back from Kamui dimension.Madara will probably have a new transformation,and team 7 vs Madara fight will start.and we obviously will have a flashback,


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 9, 2014)

Might be Obito, kakashi, Rin FL?


----------



## Raventhal (May 9, 2014)

Madara's new doujutsu.


----------



## Kneel (May 9, 2014)

This was posted in a diferent thread, the fact of the name of the next chapter suggests madara does get the rinnegan



Loki-tama said:


> i got it from the chinese scans, link it's the regular preview for next chapter but somehow english scans didn't publish it.
> 
> 鸣人他们面前将出现斑的身影。。。！？
> 下回，袭来的噩梦！！【月读之花】。。。！！
> ...


----------



## takL (May 9, 2014)

its in chinese tho


----------



## Harbour (May 9, 2014)

I predict Madara appears with Obito's legs instead of his own. Obito's upper part will rot in the Kamuiland.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2014)

Madara comes out with the same staff Hagoromo has.


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2014)

Time for the Rinnegan's MEP.


----------



## Kneel (May 9, 2014)

takL said:


> its in chinese tho



Why should that make a difference?


----------



## Sango-chan (May 9, 2014)

Team 7  will display some old fashion classic teamwork, will most likely consist of Naruto and Sasuke. Then the last panel we'll see Madara with both eyes ready to fuck shit up!


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Madara's new doujutsu.



:rofl I'm calling it as well


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 10, 2014)

Kneel said:


> Why should that make a difference?




Less chance of it being real? Don't know, just guessing.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 10, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Madara comes out with the same staff Hagoromo has.



That would be cool considering he has access to Obito's staff now.  The tsukuyomi bit implies a third eye. I'm all in.


----------



## John Connor (May 10, 2014)

I just keep thinking theres going to be six paths jutsu done by Madara when he gets his other SharinganRinnegan or it will be done by Sasuke and Naruto

Obito said he barely controlled the Rinnegan and even he had a badass version of the six paths jutsu


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2014)

we see oro and co switching from this crappy battle


----------



## shadowmaria (May 10, 2014)

I predict we'll have a cut to Konohamaru having a soliloquy about the bathhouse


----------



## lain2501 (May 10, 2014)

There is no option for the most probable scenario imo, which is Madara having his second rinnegan in his hand while still grabbing Obito when they come out of KamuiLand.

He throws away Obito and send his other eye at him in an arrogant way since he knows he is gonna die, BZ leaves Obito but Naruto heals him, little conversation between Obito and Kakashi regarding Rin, Obito implants his second eye panel switch to naruto and co

they get soloed by overwhelming Madara.

Just before Madara get rid of team 7.

Big explosion

A never seen before type of Susanoo appears, zoom on Obito's rape face with both MS.

end of chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2014)

Klue said:


> Time for the Rinnegan's MEP.



you mean, the matrix ripoff?


----------



## Xeogran (May 10, 2014)

It still makes me laugh how they just hold, throw, take and put eyes between eachother now


----------



## Raventhal (May 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> you mean, the matrix ripoff?



Does that mean the first MEP will fail?  Will Indra's descendants be the one?  Will Ashura's descendants be agent smith with shadow clones?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 10, 2014)

Kakashi unleashes, Black Fang, a jutsu of his clan,


----------



## Max Thunder (May 10, 2014)

Will Sasuke's right eye evolve any time soon?


----------



## Ghost14 (May 10, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Will Sasuke's right eye evolve any time soon?



I think it has to.  Kishi can't just say "Oh, the power of both eyes is amazing, but Sasuke only has the potential to awaken one of them."


----------



## Klue (May 10, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> I think it has to.  Kishi can't just say "Oh, the power of both eyes is amazing, but Sasuke only has the potential to awaken one of them."



This.


Besides, Sasuke and Naruto have a destine clash after this war. Both will receive power ups. Yin-Kurama will surely return to Naruto ? the remaining Bijuu are also a possiblity.

Sasuke will obtain Rinnegan in both eyes.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 10, 2014)

After this war, sasuke will say, that war will always be there, and he will decide to activate the Muegn Tsuku himself, and thats the start of naruto vs sasuke. I think naruto has to find a solution to end the chain of hatred


----------



## Klue (May 10, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> After this war, sasuke will say, that war will always be there, and he will decide to activate the Muegn Tsuku himself, and thats the start of naruto vs sasuke. I think naruto has to find a solution to end the chain of hatred



Sasuke is going to show the world what a real Kage is by attempting the same plan both Madara and Obito tired to do?


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 10, 2014)

I predict Kakashi revealing that Orochimaru is his grandfather... Then he takes his mask off, which cause his eyes evolve into eyes as cool as Orochimaru ones and Orochimaru finally becomes revelant again.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 10, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> I predict Kakashi revealing that Orochimaru is his grandfather... Then he takes his mask off, which cause his eyes evolve into eyes as cool as Orochimaru ones and Orochimaru finally becomes revelant again.



You do realize that Orochimaru is only 22-25 years older than Kakashi, right?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 10, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> After this war, sasuke will say, that war will always be there, and he will decide to activate the Muegn Tsuku himself, and thats the start of naruto vs sasuke. I think naruto has to find a solution to end the chain of hatred



No, Sasuke's stance on it is pretty clear.

Kakashi was already on to him when he was still falling
Kakashi was already on to him when he was still falling


----------



## Garfield (May 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You do realize that Orochimaru is only 22-25 years older than Kakashi, right?


In a world where 16 year olds decide the fate of the world, would you _really_ be surprised Pika?


----------



## Amanda (May 10, 2014)

Raventhal said:


> Kishi has already made Obito's eye blind.  There is no need for him to get that eye back unless Naruto is going to change it.  I think he will have his own doujutsu and it will be EMS like.  White Fang power vs. Madara is laughable.




Is it blind? Madara used it to Kamui himself without trouble. Could it be that Madara's regeneration ability just healed it...?


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 10, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You do realize that Orochimaru is only 22-25 years older than Kakashi, right?



I guess my prediction isn't bound to happen in that case


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 10, 2014)

adee said:


> In a world where 16 year olds decide the fate of the world, would you _really_ be surprised Pika?



If a 22-year old was a grandfather? Yes. It's biologically possible, but not probable by any means, in real life. The thought of it happening in this manga is a total joke.

So yes, I'd be surprised, just as I am surprised that you even entertain the possibility.


----------



## Xeogran (May 10, 2014)

Imagine if the chapter is a Bell test only with the Rinnegan like everyone predicted, and they actually manage to steal it from Madz in one chapter. And Sakura would contribute to it.

All of my giogios.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2014)

Nah, more than likely she'll be KO'd by a genjutsu that Madara creates showing Sasuke dead.


----------



## Xeogran (May 10, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Nah, more than likely she'll be KO'd by a genjutsu that Madara creates showing Sasuke dead.



He should show it, only not in a Genjutsu


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 10, 2014)

Sasuke will still follow the ways of his predecesor, no matter how strong he is, he will still fall to the chain of hatred, he will be like madara and obito in many ways, only naruto can make a solution to end the chain of hatred


----------



## Klue (May 10, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Sasuke will still follow the ways of his predecesor, no matter how strong he is, he will still fall to the chain of hatred, he will be like madara and obito in many ways, only naruto can make a solution to end the chain of hatred



Chain of Hatred is one thing, but to claim he will shoot for MEP....


No.


----------



## santanico (May 10, 2014)

Thorin said:


> Itachi comes back



That's not impossible


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 10, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> I predict Kakashi revealing that Orochimaru is his grandfather... Then he takes his mask off, which cause his eyes evolve into eyes as cool as Orochimaru ones and Orochimaru finally becomes revelant again.





10 fucking characters


----------



## Raven Esteed (May 10, 2014)

Madara implants his left Rinnegan  and has Obito's Sharingan in his forehead like Kaguya and initiates Mugen Tsukuyomi.

/thread


----------



## CheshireAnbu (May 10, 2014)

*My weird prediction*: Obito pops out of Kamui with both mangekyo, and black zetsu slowly taking over him. Sasuke wants to kill him but naruto is like "no bro." Kakashi talks to obito, obito tells kakashi maddy planned all the bullshit. Naruto tries to rip off black zetsu but cant since obito will die. suddenly a huge cube shatters the air and crashes next to T7. Sky cracks forming a huge hole with cubes falling out. Madara appears. Sasuke give kakashi his sword, saying i dont need this. Naruto give kakashi and sakura op chakra for a bit. madara reveals he has both rinnegan. first naruto attacks with a giant lightning rasengan: it hits, then sakura punches maddy: it hits, then sasuke chidoris him through the stomach: it hits, then sasuke teleports kakashi to maddy, and he slashes his face cutting madaras rinnegan saying "this is for rin". Madara starts laughing and regenerating everything even his rinnegan. Then BZ appears next to madara controlling obito but he still cant use obitos mangekyo until he has enough chakra. Madara closes his eyes then opens them and team 7 is launched through the air with pink smoke engulfing them. spiral zetsu is shown fleeing towards madara. The Shinobi Alliance are all trying to dodge the pink smoke but it's grabbing them all. Shows hiruzen disintegrating from the smoke, and Tsunade and other kages pass out. Gaara is shown making a sand dome around him, lee, and gai, but its breaks through and gets them. Finally we see Orochimaru looking all shocked. He then makes a snake tornado which fights off the smoke, then little snakes emerge biting him, kabuto, suigetsu, juugo, and karin. Orochimaru says the venom will make you able to go through the genjutsu and release people from it, but it only lasts for one hour. Then Kabuto takes karin, juugo, and suigetsu to go free the SA, and oro goes for sasuke.  Scene changes to someone walking towards the battlefield saying "I can sense everyone over there." Changes to naruto waking up in a field of flowers and sees his younger self, with his parents. Scene switches to maddy, who tells the zetsus that they just have to wait everyone will be dead soon. Madara looks surprised noticing that some people aren't getting engulfed in the genjutsu. Maddy tells the zetsus to find them. Scene switches to sasuke waking up in a field too, with his whole family around him. Scene switches to the mysterious person, showing anko using the snake tornado as well, and injecting the venom into herself. Final page is of Naruto and Sasuke both shocked as their families are trying to kill them or some shit.    <--- Very VERY Unlikely for this to all happen, lol.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 10, 2014)

That is another anime, lol


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2014)

starr said:


> That's not impossible



itachi being mentioned in the next few chapters hyping the living out of him is plausible though


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 10, 2014)

I want Asuma to live also


----------



## MS81 (May 11, 2014)

I hope kakashi have a power up.


----------



## vered (May 11, 2014)

MS81 said:


> I hope kakashi have a power up.



As of right now he actually underwent a serious downgrade as far as power scale goes.
Perhaps naruto/Sasuke can grant him something with their tattoos powers.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 11, 2014)

I get the feeling Obito is under Madara/Black Zetsu's control..or that perhaps they even sort of "fused" or something and now he has both the Rinnegans and Obito's eyes somewhere (which is utterly broken, and it would give Madara pair of legs again..). But either way, I think Madara will use Obito against them somehow.

Can't see Madara just throwing a dying Obito at them with both his eyes back after what he saw Naruto do with Gai. Or maybe he just left Obito there and took one of his eyes with him to warp out, who knows.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2014)

vered said:


> As of right now he actually underwent a serious downgrade as far as power scale goes.
> Perhaps naruto/Sasuke can grant him something with their tattoos powers.



Safe to say that Naruto gave him some randomass huge power-up with his new magical powers.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 11, 2014)

But stand remains, Maddy and Obito were of kamui, all eyeholes of obito is blank, Maddy shows so much power, while Naruto puts new sharingan to Obito


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> itachi being mentioned in the next few chapters hyping the living out of him is plausible though


And why? He's completely left in the dust.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 11, 2014)

Itachi can be bought back in the future, but im reading now evidences about some uchiha that survive the genocide


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 11, 2014)

I predict Hinata's herritage (Hyuuga clan) has Kaguya's second son as distant ancestor.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And why? He's completely left in the dust.



it's simple. because he is itachi


----------



## Kishido (May 11, 2014)

White Fang jutsus, even if they will do shit

Obito with 2 eyes please


----------



## Csdabest (May 11, 2014)

Sasuke is going to start passing out power-ups like pancakes


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 11, 2014)

I believe the idea of Kishido, time for Kakashi to show the world of White Fang prowess, i have done research on his bloodline, Hatake accroding to a source, had two chakra in ther bodies, the Blue one or natural and the Second one is White Chakra, considered by many as chakra from gods, this chakra gives the owner high healing powers, and ability to withstand attacks, thus when kakashi uses his Tonta blade he becomes OP, in the past, his Father was considered a prodigy, feared by shinobi world, he is even compared powerful than sannins. Now kakashi can unleash white fang jutsus


----------



## handsock (May 11, 2014)

Seeing as how Madara is basically already the Sage of Six Paths 2.0.....why can't he just use the same technique Naruto used to restore his own eye?


----------



## Mariko (May 11, 2014)

Kishido said:


> White Fang jutsus, even if they will do shit
> 
> Obito with 2 eyes please



Obito's suzanoo!


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Obito's suzanoo!



Oh yeah, that shit is coming. Madara better not card-crush.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 11, 2014)

So many think that Obito will still survive Maddy, folks he is in Madara's mercy, how can he have Susanoo, she doesnt any chakra left for that, he barely used kamui on sakura, he is under madaras mercy

So many think that Obito will still survive Maddy, folks he is in Madara's mercy, how can he have Susanoo, she doesnt have any chakra left for that, he barely used kamui on sakura, he is under madaras mercy


----------



## Hasan (May 11, 2014)

Kakashi will use the unique kenjutsu style developed by his father. I think it's a possibility since Sakumo apparently excelled at kenjutsu and the sleeve he wore had the pattern of Shinsengumi.

This would be a good power-up for Kakashi, now that the Sharingan is lost to him. Plus, the author can easily use the "rampage" as a justification.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2014)

White Fang is shit and forgotten.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 11, 2014)

At last, someone who understands that power of the white fang chakra and white fang kinjutsus, Gai already had his moment, now we need kakkashi to his own


----------



## Mariko (May 11, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> At last, someone who understands that power of the white fang chakra and white fang kinjutsus, Gai already had his moment, *now we need kakkashi to his own*



Multiple super nindogs summons?


----------



## Hasan (May 11, 2014)

Klue said:


> White Fang is shit and forgotten.



His recent appearance is. . . fishy. 



Invcitusmaster said:


> At last, someone who understands that power of the white fang chakra and white fang kinjutsus, Gai already had his moment, now we need kakkashi to his own



For clarification purpose, it was a property of the blade to emit _white light_, not that Sakumo's chakra was special. Besides, Kakashi's chakra is already white in color.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 11, 2014)

Hasan said:


> His recent appearance is. . . fishy.



You're talking like a pairing fan. 

They're the ones that always act like anything means something.



Mariko said:


> Obito's suzanoo!



He wouldn't have Kanzentai Susano'o, though.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2014)

Naruto gives a cloak to Sakura and. Kakashi maybe Gaara to


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 11, 2014)

Kakashi wrecked several of the 7 swordsmen of the mist. Him following in his father's footsteps as a kenjutsu master is only logical with the loss of his sharingan. He can still use Zabuza's blade, as well, I would assume. Infuse it with lightning chakra like he did to kill Kisame's mentor whose name I forget.


----------



## takL (May 11, 2014)

handsock said:


> Seeing as how Madara is basically already the Sage of Six Paths 2.0.....why can't he just use the same technique Naruto used to restore his own eye?



to start all over again from the normal eye he was born with? 



Invcitusmaster said:


> So many think that Obito will still survive Maddy, folks he is in Madara's mercy, how can he have Susanoo, she doesnt any chakra left for that, he barely used kamui on sakura, he is under madaras mercy



yeah and why wouldnt maddy use obito with his 2 mange and susanoO under the control of black zetsu? plus he didnt keep fingering with obitos heart after he knew his seal was removed for nothing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 11, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Obito's suzanoo!



Dimensional summons of Susanoo.


----------



## Mercurial (May 11, 2014)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Kakashi wrecked several of the 7 swordsmen of the mist. Him following in his father's footsteps as a kenjutsu master is only logical with the loss of his sharingan. He can still use Zabuza's blade, as well, I would assume. Infuse it with lightning chakra like he did to kill Kisame's mentor whose name I forget.



Kakashi can do shit with that against Juubidara. Juubidara fucking blitzed SM Minato hitting him two times before he could activate Hiraishin, and Kakashi's reactions are more or less on par with the Yellow Flash... but with Sharingan. So he couldn't do everything because the enemy is too fast and too strong. Not to mention that without senjutsu he couldn't be damaged anyway. 

It seems that some spoilers are out already:

when he took in the Shinju

Nothing more, unluckily.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 11, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kakashi can do shit with that against Juubidara. Juubidara fucking blitzed SM Minato hitting him two times before he could activate Hiraishin, and Kakashi's reactions are more or less on par with the Yellow Flash... but with Sharingan. So he couldn't do everything because the enemy is too fast and too strong. Not to mention that without senjutsu he couldn't be damaged anyway.
> 
> It seems that some spoilers are out already:
> 
> ...



Kenjutsu can hurt Madara. The only thing he negates is ninjutsu, thus Gai whipping his ass with taijutsu.

And should Kakashi be able to touch Madara at this point? Nope.

Knowing Kishi, he will though. Otherwise the whole "Team 7 reunited" was pointless.

Still waiting on Hiruzen to stop standing around too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2014)

@ Raikiri - That's the preview.



~Kakashi~ said:


> Kenjutsu can hurt Madara. The only thing he negates is ninjutsu, thus Gai whipping his ass with taijutsu.
> 
> And should Kakashi be able to touch Madara at this point? Nope.
> 
> ...



What do you mean "kenjutsu can hurt Madara"? He was literally cut in half with kenjutsu 2 chapters ago and didn't even flinch. His body barely even bleeds anymore. If he's actually hurting right now, then he must have pain tolerance levels through the roof.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> @ Raikiri - That's the preview.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean "kenjutsu can hurt Madara"? He was literally cut in half with kenjutsu 2 chapters ago and didn't even flinch. His body barely even bleeds anymore. If he's actually hurting right now, then he must have pain tolerance levels through the roof.



I meant hurt in the sense that it can damage him/isn't absorbed/etc.


----------



## Deynard (May 11, 2014)

I'll go with this (Ghost14 signature)

Team 7 against appearing Madara will be like


			
				Ghost14 said:
			
		

> .


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2014)

Poll sucks. Should include an option for Madara bringing him out alive.

It would be huuuge PiS on Madara's part but I would expect Kishi to not let Obito die without talking to Kakashi about Rin one last time. Though Kakashi having a new eye does lower those chances.

Hopefully Obito's dead. Voting as such because the eye thing does grant that as a reasonable possibility. But Kishi...


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Multiple super nindogs summons?



No, we really don't.

Team 7 + Obito time, then back to Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 11, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Multiple super nindogs summons?



I don't know why I read this as super nintendogs but that would be cool too. 

Maybe now we might actually see Kakashi showing off some those 1000 jutsu he's been famed for instead of just spamming Kamui all the time.

Btw, where's the "he's not dead but is brought outside Kamui as Maddy's puppet" poll option?


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 11, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> @ Raikiri - That's the preview.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean "kenjutsu can hurt Madara"? He was literally cut in half with kenjutsu 2 chapters ago and didn't even flinch. His body barely even bleeds anymore. If he's actually hurting right now, then he must have pain tolerance levels through the roof.



I think he just means kenjutsu can cut him/dismember him. Unless Madara can regenerate limbs (which he might), it'd still potentially be helpful in the fight even if he doesn't feel pain from it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I think he just means kenjutsu can cut him/dismember him. Unless Madara can regenerate limbs (which he might), it'd still potentially be helpful in the fight even if he doesn't feel pain from it.



He can and has regenerated limbs already. Look at when he recovered from Gai. His arm even had sound effects.

Presumably either the Kamui realm logistics interfere with the regeneration and/or he isn't bothering to do so right now.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 11, 2014)

Obito most likely will get his original eye back. 

Then we'll see the true potential of his S/T ability for the first time.


----------



## MS81 (May 11, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> OBITO SUSANOO OBITO SUSANOO OBITO SUSANOO!!!!!



Let's hope he's not dead.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 11, 2014)

Just what we need, another fucking Susano'o from a Uchiha

maybe I just wanted to see Kakashi and Obito use Susano'o together

It's bad enough that Shisui's been given Susano'o in UNSR though it makes perfect sense


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 11, 2014)

Obito is most likely withour eyes after this, but naruto heals him and puts new eyes


----------



## shadowmaria (May 12, 2014)

Madara his food hbefore he eats it


----------



## Csdabest (May 12, 2014)

*Naruto Chapter 676: Counter-attack*

Obito absorbs the Spiral Zetsu suit foreshadowing the Identity of the person decimating the alliance is about to be revealed. Obito uses Edo-tensei to summon Yahiko, Jiraiya, Danzo, Shisui, Kisame. Yahiko uses Chou Shinra Tensei to blow back team 7.  Naruto remembering how to counter it stays put by using Wall Climb. 

Obito and the edo tenseis are about to decimate Naruto until Ten-ten, Rock Lee, Killer Bee and Might Gai comes to the Rescue. Gai body is still banged up but looks like he is healing.  He states he can still help thought he doesn't know how much yet. Naruto asks Gai if he can search for Madara's lower half so Obito wont get it. Naruto, Lee, Ten-ten, vs Obito and Edo tenseis. Obito's shown that he was sent out to retrieve Madara's lower half. 

Team Taka(Oro and Kabuto, Hashirama & Tobirama included) arrive at where Kakashi and Sakura were blown away too. Suigetsu recognize kakashi as one of the ones who took down Zabuza as Kakashi see's Suigetsu now has the 7 mist sword scroll(Thanks to kabuto). They all start arguing about who they should help. Karin starts freaking out wondering where Sasuke is again because she can not sense him anywhere at all. The Argument gets shut down when Sasuke appears in the center of them all(Dat warp). With a new plan of engagement. They all look at sasuke who appearance is not seen clearly and are completely shocked.

The Final scene switches to Hinata, Sai, and Gaara making their way to Naruto clone who is now Guarding Shadow Madara. Hinata is panicked as she informs Naruto that the alliances is getting completely decimated and does not know how long they can hold on. She states that some monsterly powerful guy arrived on the battle field. She states he dissapeared but before he did he had reactivated edo tensei. But this time he summoned what appears to be the strongest of the uchiha Clan to clean everything up. Hinata asks Naruto to come with him as he says he cant.

Another mysterious voice states out. That they dont have to and that he decided to come here. We see the uchiha Clan symbol on the back of the person who is now carrying Madara's Gunbai and Scythe.  Its revealed to be Izuna Uchiha with Rinnegans.

*Naruto Chapter 677: The Carnage*

Color Page. This chapter reveals that Izuna Uchiha has Red Rinnegans in his eyes. He squares off with Naruto's clone, Gaara, Sai, and Hinata. He also reveals another aspect of limbo's ability.

Scene switches to Taka and Co. Sasuke has both eyes open and its shown that he has 3-tomoe sharingans in both his eyes again. They ask him what happens but he will insist he will explain later as Orochimaru smirks in delight and Kabuto makes a remarks. Powers is distributed so everone can handle their part of the mission. Before everyone parts away. Kakashi Sakura and Sasuke have a few words.

Kakashi states that he wants to be the one to take down Obito. Sasuke says that now that he doesn't have sharingan and obito has both eyes. That its foolish and he would do nothing but die. Kakashi accepts that if thats his fate/destiny then so be it. Kakashi brings up that he has to do this just like Sasuke had to take care of his brother Itachi. Sasuke performs seals and places his left hand on Kakashi left shoulder. Kakashi notices a change. Sasuke gives abit of insight where his head is at right now as far as his goals of restoring the uchiha clan and gives out his new realization. Before they hold out. Sasuke tells Kakashi...that only an uchiha can defeat an uchiha. and to be sure to represent that title of uchiha with pride.

Last scene shows Killer Bee taking on Kisame and Shisui. Naruto taking on Jiraiya and Yahiko. While Rock Lee and ten-ten take on Danzo. the Chapter ends with Shisui using Koto-amatsukami on Killer Bee.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 12, 2014)

I certainly like that idea, that is what Kishi likes, he is unexpected


----------



## RottenRasengan (May 12, 2014)

1.Madara Cannot Leave Kamui if he transplants the eyes there. Since,Rinne-Rinne cannot use Kamiu.
 2.Madara Takes Obito to the Real World Switches eyes and throws Obito Away.
3.Naruto tries to revive Obito but couldn't because of the Seal/Curse Madara Put on Him.
4.Obito Asks Naruto to take his eyes.
5.Creates Tons of SC's and Quickly Transplants
6.End of Chapter Naruto Appears with Rinne-Shari Combo or MS-MS.
   (Rinne-Shari will really suit it because Sasuke also has a Rinnegan so both of them just together
     the true power of dojutsu is revealed)


----------



## StickaStick (May 12, 2014)

I'm sorry man but yahiko and the rest of dem guys would get fodderized right quick. Would make more sense if Obito summoned the Uchiha clan just to fuck with Sasuke although that prob wouldn't phase him either.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 12, 2014)

Also, Yahiko wouldn't be able to use Chou Shinra Tensei as he wouldn't have the Rinnegan


----------



## Mariko (May 12, 2014)

Deynard said:


> I'll go with this (Ghost14 signature)
> 
> Team 7 against appearing Madara will be like





I thought exacltly the same when I saw his sig! 

Here we have:

Maddy:


Black Zetsu:


Obito:


The Juubi:


Kaguya's DNA:


We even have Choji  :


----------



## Hasan (May 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You're talking like a pairing fan.
> 
> They're the ones that always act like anything means something.



Do I really, eh Luiz-san? 

I would say it's not wholly implausible. Suigetsu's mention of Shiki Fūjin was very conveniently placed when you consider who _those people_ were. I am sure it was used in theories as well, and other examples exist as well.

Kakashi losing the Sharingan and regaining his original eye and the flashback with his father can be looked in the same light.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 12, 2014)

Sakumo was in a recent flashback because it was a flashback about Gai and his father... Kakashi was his "rival" so it's hardly surprisingly that his father showed up in it as well.

I don't expect Kakashi's power-up to have anything to do with his own abilities or his father's. It's probably going to be some stupid kyuubi chakra thing or something else that basically just makes him an extension of Naruto. 

Would be nice if you're right, but based on what we've seen in the past where Naruto helps someone out, I wouldn't get too excited.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 12, 2014)

I expect Kakashi to use his White Fang DNA, in my readings, Hatake bloodline possesses 2 chakra in theur bodies, the blues one and the white one, the white chakra is  a chakra by the Gods, it makes the Hatakes invincible, IMO, sharingan in Kakashi makes him hinder his true limit. The white chakra is considered to be the reason why Sakumo was feared by shinobi world, he is considered more powerful than the Sannins, imagine that limit, plus chakra from Naruto, in the last chapter, Naruto just put a new eye, but it does not mean, its just a regular eye


----------



## Tony Lou (May 12, 2014)

You know the drill.

> Good guys and anti-hero have the upper hand and get a lot of hype
> Madara turns the tables
> Moment of despair
> Good guys and anti-hero come up with some duper ultra team move and win.
> TNJ

Just like the Obito fight.


----------



## vered (May 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You know the drill.
> 
> > Good guys and anti-hero have the upper hand and get a lot of hype
> > Madara turns the tables
> ...



I agree with you that it's probably going to go down that way, aside of the ending which i think will be even worse.I have a feeling that Madaras downfall will be Hagoromo's sealing tools used by Tenten.


----------



## Addy (May 12, 2014)

gender bender bunny madara


----------



## takL (May 12, 2014)

from the last page of the last chap,  not so different from the chinese one but  anyways 

"madara appears in front of Naruto and co and does (what)....?!
next issue, the nightmare to strike(/the onset of a nightmare/nightmares)...!!  'The Flower of Tsukuyomi' !!"


----------



## Addy (May 12, 2014)

MEP begins  and this fight  will  finally  end


----------



## takL (May 12, 2014)

Addy said:


> MEP begins  and this fight  will  finally  end



im crossing  fingers.



Addy said:


> gender bender bunny madara



kaguya, the sage of sex paths!


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 12, 2014)

takL said:


> from the last page of the last chap,  not so different from the chinese one but  anyways
> 
> "madara appears in front of Naruto and co and does (what)....?!
> next issue, the nightmare to strike(/the onset of a nightmare/nightmares)...!!  'The Flower of Tsukuyomi' !!"



So a little battle between madara and team 7 then moon eye plan.
Stuff in the moon eye plan
Then team 7 escapes and battle goes again.


----------



## takL (May 12, 2014)

i just lovethe sound of 'the flower of Tsukuyomi'


----------



## Mariko (May 12, 2014)

takL said:


> i just lovethe sound of '*the flower of Tsukuyomi*'



MEP I guess... 

Could it be "The flower's Tsukuyomi?"


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> So a little battle between madara and team 7 then moon eye plan.
> Stuff in the moon eye plan
> Then team 7 escapes and battle goes again.



More likely   Obito  is throw at Team 7. Naruto heal him.
Then moon eye plan.
Naruto and Sasuke watch as  Kakashi and Sakura fall under it power. Other pages will show ever one else fulling under as well.
Time fight begins.(Naruto and Sasuke only have so long before  Madara get full power.)


----------



## takL (May 12, 2014)

Mariko said:


> MEP I guess...
> 
> Could it be "The flower's Tsukuyomi?"



the caption says 'the flower of tsukuyomi'
i think they mean the god tree blossom.
burst forth just burst! no anticlimax, plz.


----------



## Mariko (May 12, 2014)

takL said:


> the caption says 'the flower of tsukuyomi'
> i think they mean the god tree blossom.
> burst forth just burst! *no anticlimax, plz*.



MEP would be anticlimax for you? 

(Unless I misunderstood your post...)


----------



## takL (May 12, 2014)

Mariko said:


> MEP would be anticlimax for you?
> 
> (Unless I misunderstood your post...)




i m telling the flower to burst open.


----------



## StickaStick (May 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea Kishi has gimped him with PiS ever since he became JJ. Everyone knows that. If he had let Madara's intelligence remain as strong as it was up until that point, he would have already won.



These are panels of Mads before he became the JJ tho. This is quite literally what he does. His supreme arrogance is both a gift (for his fans) and a curse.

And a few characters could have won if it wasn't for PIS. For example, suppose Nagato doesn't blow up Konoha just because Tsunade upset him and instead focused on finding Naruto. There would have been no cooldown on Deva Path and Nagato easily would have captured him.


----------



## lathia (May 12, 2014)

You all better be prepared for a genjutsu battle again if Kishi plans to take it that route. In other words.... No alliance, just a few main characters versus Madara. Great.


----------



## BlinkST (May 12, 2014)

I've been prepared since the king left.:ignoramus


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 12, 2014)

Madara starts MEP inside Kamui, while Obito Puppet fights teams 7,  Inside Kamui no one will disturb Madara


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 12, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> *Madara starts MEP inside Kamui*, while Obito Puppet fights teams 7,  Inside Kamui no one will disturb Madara



 nope


----------



## takL (May 12, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Madara starts MEP inside Kamui, while Obito Puppet fights teams 7,  Inside Kamui no one will disturb Madara



the caption says maddy appears in front of team 7.


----------



## Turrin (May 12, 2014)

I would not trust the ending stuff. Some times that says things that don't happen for months.


----------



## Mateush (May 12, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I would not trust the ending stuff. Some times that says things that don't happen for months.



Yeah probably Madara will appear this chapter but the Shinju will start later like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## T-Bag (May 12, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I would not trust the ending stuff. Some times that says things that don't happen for months.



u sure you're not talking about the shounen jump naruto preview?  bcuz those are usually hella late. the end captions for next chapter are correct most of the time though


----------



## takL (May 12, 2014)

the caption states 'next issue/chap' clearly this time. so i think we should get a glimpse of 'the flower of tsukuyomi'.

even if its not in the next chap its dif comming, which is great.


----------



## Xeogran (May 12, 2014)

Don't worry, Naruto will TnJ the flower and tell it that other flowers are having fun at the plains, so why should this one cause havoc.


----------



## Mateush (May 12, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I dont expect to see The Real Madara till near the end of the volume. Well atleast as a main player on the battle field.



The Real Madara? 

Yeah it's possible, I guess. Depends what Kaguya wants to do... Madara be her successor or she doing it herself?


----------



## John Connor (May 12, 2014)

this can all go sideways for Naruto fans

Sasuke could easily steal the spot light at the end of this fight because there has to be a reason for Naruto and Sasuke to fight in the end


----------



## takL (May 12, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Remember when Obito asked Madara who he was to him?
> 
> Madara: Your no body. You are apart of me making you Uchiha Madara.



maddy doesnt write the caption u know.


----------



## Mateush (May 12, 2014)

John Connor said:


> this can all go sideways for Naruto fans
> 
> Sasuke could easily steal the spot light at the end of this fight because there has to be a reason for Naruto and Sasuke to fight in the end



Yeah, but I have a solution for that. The toad was trying to warn Naruto about it.

It might not be final fight, after all. They will accept each one.


----------



## Csdabest (May 12, 2014)

takL said:


> maddy doesnt write the caption u know.



Yeah but im sure the people who write the captions have read the manga and picked up on that part. Obito was pretending to be Madara all this time. And the way Madara had his hand on his heart. I wouldn't be suprised if Madara completely dominated Obito's will. Considering their are many way to do this.


----------



## takL (May 12, 2014)

i doubt the editor who wrote the caption mistook obito for maddy.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 12, 2014)

Caption doesn't mention Obito..did Madara really leave him in Kamui Land, or is Obito "fused" with him or some weird crap?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 12, 2014)

takL said:


> the caption states 'next issue/chap' clearly this time. so i think we should get a glimpse of 'the flower of tsukuyomi'.
> 
> even if its not in the next chap its dif comming, which is great.



i can smell that you hyped like hell.

i hope for the best also


----------



## Revolution (May 12, 2014)

takL said:


> from the last page of the last chap,  not so different from the chinese one but  anyways
> 
> "madara appears in front of Naruto and co and does (what)....?!
> next issue, the nightmare to strike(/the onset of a nightmare/nightmares)...!!  'The Flower of Tsukuyomi' !!"



If and when this happens, *Sasuke and Hinata have an advantage* against it.  Sasuke knows how to break Tsukoyomi and Hinata has byakugan and fainted (so she will miss the overhead passing of it).


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> If and when this happens, *Sasuke and Hinata have an advantage* against it.  Sasuke knows how to break Tsukoyomi and Hinata has byakugan and fainted (so she will miss the overhead passing of it).



Jens should have a better shot since they can be broken from genjutsu by their neatly and naruto has 9


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 12, 2014)

Kind of like to know where the flower comes from. Is Madara going to spit the tree back out or will it sprout from his hair? 

Anyway really surprised so many people think that's Obito alone coming out. The preview's been out for a looooong time and even without it, that's a very unlikely scenario.


----------



## MS81 (May 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kind of like to know where the flower comes from. Is Madara going to spit the tree back out or will it sprout from his hair?
> 
> Anyway really surprised so many people think that's Obito alone coming out. The preview's been out for a looooong time and even without it, that's a very unlikely scenario.



Yeah both madara any obito will kamui out to the regular world.


----------



## Addy (May 12, 2014)

sakura chan.....  impress me


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2014)

Can't wait to see my Rinnegan go off this week.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 12, 2014)

madara will come out rocking a glorious beard.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 12, 2014)

That preview and the end capitulation is exactly like the Chinese guy with the spoiler.

If what he said was true then Naruto will show Ice Release: Planetary Rasengan


----------



## TRN (May 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> That preview and the end capitulation is exactly like the Chinese guy with the spoiler.
> 
> *If what he said was true then Naruto will show Ice Release: Planetary Rasengan*




Please tell me, when was this said!!!:WOW


----------



## shadowmaria (May 12, 2014)

inb4 Sasuke copies Rasengan with Sharigan


----------



## Obitomo (May 12, 2014)

predicting Madara wrecking shit up and hopefully a new susanoo enters the field


----------



## Klue (May 12, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> inb4 Sasuke copies Rasengan with Sharigan



Sharingan copies everything. What he lacks is skill.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 12, 2014)

TRN said:


> Please tell me, when was this said!!!:WOW



The end capitulation only appeared on the Chinese release site then everyone got it.
The chines dude also said some other shit but I don't know if its true.


----------



## Mateush (May 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sharingan copies everything. What he lacks is skill.



He probably knows how to do it just like Kakashi did, but doesn't want to. He is waaaay too pride of himself.


----------



## TRN (May 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> *Sharingan copies everything*. What he lacks is skill.



Where your proof


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2014)

Planetary Rasengan? Spirit bomb actually happening lol.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 12, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Planetary Rasengan? Spirit bomb actually happening lol.



We already have that against invisible kazekage.

Naruto used Sage art: Planetary Rasengan and a vortex happen.


----------



## Csdabest (May 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sharingan copies everything. What he lacks is skill.



What he really lacks is fucks to give to learn a useless skill..... Bang bang. but serious note. But I hope kishi atleast HINTS just hints at the very least at what ability sasuke got through his hand. We starting to see naruto's now we need to see Sasuke's


----------



## Jeαnne (May 12, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sharingan copies everything. What he lacks is skill.


or actually wish to use it


----------



## Ghost14 (May 12, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> inb4 *Naruto* copies *Sharingan* with *Rasengan*



Fixed....Believe it.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 12, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Planetary Rasengan? Spirit bomb actually happening lol.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kind of like to know where the flower comes from. Is Madara going to spit the tree back out or will it sprout from his hair?





Good thing Team 7 is prepped to deflower Madara.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2014)

Shin said:


> That preview and the end capitulation is exactly like the Chinese guy with the spoiler.
> 
> If what he said was true then Naruto will show Ice Release: Planetary Rasengan



what preview and spoiler?


----------



## CheshireAnbu (May 12, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> what preview and spoiler?


There was a translation that next chapters title was "Tsukuyomi of Flowers"  Idk about the rasengan though.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 12, 2014)

Time for the 8th Gate's power to look childish. Unleash the 9 Gods' chakras!


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2014)

I can feel it, this chapter is goona be good.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 12, 2014)

It's kind of like that crack theory about Obito hiding the second Rinnegan in his pants, if you catch my drift. Too bad he didn't think of it. Zetsu never would have gone for that.



> Good thing Team 7 is prepped to *deflower* Madara.



I already did, though. 

I hope it comes from his hair.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 12, 2014)

This chapter we see neji return from kamui world holding a dead obito and madara on his shoulders. We see neji was the true reincarnation of kaguya and his death was just an illusion to teach the alliance about peace and teamwork (also because he's a naruhina fan )


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 12, 2014)

predict : tenten arrives with sage tools


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 12, 2014)

Am I the only one that knows this chapter will suck balls. In a nutchell

Obito or Madara comes out of the dimesion, 
Madara show of his new found powers.
Madara with his other eye shows his power.


Unless there is a flashback with Itachi, there is no saving this chapter in boredoom.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 12, 2014)

i predict Madara inserting his other Rinnegan,then some fighting and at the end Sasuke unlock his other Rinnegan.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 12, 2014)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Am I the only one that knows this chapter will suck balls. In a nutchell
> 
> Obito or Madara comes out of the dimesion,
> Madara show of his new found powers.
> ...



Hopefully we'll have a 10th Uchiha Massacre flashback for people who get bored with anything that isn't Itachi/Sasuke-centric.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 13, 2014)

Madara gets the best powerup.
He finds his missing fan.

His fan that can absorb bijuu bombs like it's nothing for no explainable reason.

His fan that did the absolute impossible and defied all logic and physics and tanked a rasengan even though it was thrown up into the air and had no one holding it to apply force, and somehow even managed to blast Naruto back, and not even move an inch.

Fuck the rinnegan, he needs to get that shit back.


----------



## Frosch (May 13, 2014)

I dont care what happens as long as Madara/Kaguya don't get TnJ by Nardo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 13, 2014)

Can someone who voted for Obito coming out alone explain a scenario where that would make sense? I guess it's possible if Madara follows him 1 panel later but I can't imagine we'll get a whole chapter with Madara chilling out by himself in Kamuiland. 



ParkerRobbins said:


> Madara gets the best powerup.
> He finds his missing fan.
> 
> His fan that can absorb bijuu bombs like it's nothing for no explainable reason.
> ...



Madara was holding it...


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can someone who voted for Obito coming out alone explain a scenario where that would make sense? I guess it's possible if Madara follows him 1 panel later but I can't imagine we'll get a whole chapter with Madara chilling out by himself in Kamuiland.
> 
> 
> 
> Madara was holding it...



Not that time.

Before that when Obito was using it.

He threw it up into the air to block Naruto from attack the Gedo.


----------



## Frosch (May 13, 2014)

That fan is clearly another of Rikudou Sennin's relics, inherited by Ashura


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 13, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> I dont care what happens as long as Madara/Kaguya don't get TnJ by Nardo.



Nah, 

Sasuke will do the TnJ to Madara. Kaguya will probably be taken out legit but Madara, the Izuna connection from Hashirama sealed his fate.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2014)

Kushina is ET'd and uses her frying pan to wreak havoc on Madara


----------



## Obitomo (May 13, 2014)

As if Obito will die before his susanoo is shown.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> As if Obito will die before his susanoo is shown.



Shisui and Izuna both died before their Susano''s were shown


----------



## Lance (May 13, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Shisui and Izuna both died before their Susano''s were shown


They were both dead from the start


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> They were both dead from the start



So was Madara 

reps for set


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> *Shisui* and Izuna both died before *their Susano''s were shown*


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nah,
> 
> Sasuke will do the TnJ to Madara. Kaguya will probably be taken out legit but Madara, the Izuna connection from Hashirama sealed his fate.




*Spoiler*: __ 









While I do realize there's been some foreshadowing on this, it's simply hard to imagine anyone not Naruto doing that (and being allowed to succeed).


----------



## Roxa5 (May 13, 2014)

I lose brain cells from various kakashi10 posts.

Anyways, it's logical that Madara will emerge from kamui, and he will most likely bring Obito with him for dramatic effect/plot. There simply isn't a reason for them to be in boxland much longer, Obito has already been there long enough.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 13, 2014)

Yea Sasuke is so much like Izuna if Madara took no notice whatsoever and skewered him like fodder without a second thought right after that statement was made.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2014)

I don't see much a point in this poll because the last chapter didn't create any mystery regarding who would come back from Kamui.

It ended with Team 7 preparing for Madara's return.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Nah,
> 
> Sasuke will do the TnJ to Madara. Kaguya will probably be taken out legit but Madara, the Izuna connection from Hashirama sealed his fate.




*Spoiler*: __ 









While I do realize there's been some foreshadowing on this, it's simply hard to imagine anyone not Naruto doing that (and being allowed to succeed).


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2014)

I know about Shisui's Susano'o created for the game by Kishi.

But they still died before we (the audience) saw their Susano'o's; which (in Shisui's case) were later created ellfter it was established that he was dead

Wibbly wobbly timey wimey


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2014)

That's official artwork, really? 

And Kishimoto gave it... a drill for a weapon?

Nothing against that, it's the manliest weapon out there ( ) but... it doesn't fit in the Naruverse.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2014)

Chespin of the Narutoverse


----------



## Mariko (May 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That's official artwork, really?
> 
> And Kishimoto gave it... a drill for a weapon?
> 
> Nothing against that, it's the manliest weapon out there ( ) but... it doesn't fit in the Naruverse.



A drill... and an explosive stomach:



Dunno if it's manliest or not...


----------



## Roxa5 (May 13, 2014)

In possession of a huge fucking drill; still loses to Danzou.


----------



## quyennguyenduc (May 13, 2014)

i wonder that why naruto or sasuke don't seal the under part of madara has been cut by sasuke.
If seal it madara will don't take it back then he can move so fast anymore. and they wil have big advantage , right ?


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (May 13, 2014)

Wait, cant madara just regenerate his lower half?


----------



## SaiST (May 13, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Wait, cant madara just regenerate his lower half?


Should be able to. Will probably just use Shuradou to stitch himself back together somehow.

Fully expect him to start using all that stuff with both Rinnegan. If he doesn't, I'll be extremely disappointed.


----------



## handsock (May 13, 2014)

Read this on reddit.

_Obito will emerge from the Kamui dimension lying limp on the ground. Sakura will run to render assistance only to find that both of Obito's eyes are missing, and he isn't alive anymore.
Madara will emerge from the Kamui dimension seconds later with both rinnegan's firmly in place in his eye sockets. He's smirking. Confused for only for an instant, Sasuke makes a stunning realization. Madara, still smirking, pushes the cloak from his left breast. Then, with horror, team 7 watches as the face of Hashirama opens its eyes to display as set of EMS's. Madara is now in possession of 4 eyes: 2 rinnegan, and 2 EMS. He is now as intangible and all powerful as a god._

Holy shit. That would be fucked.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 13, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Should be able to. Will probably just use Shuradou to stitch himself back together somehow.
> 
> Fully expect him to start using all that stuff with both Rinnegan. If he doesn't, I'll be extremely disappointed.



None of it will work against naruto why would we want to see rehashed jutsu that are just in effective and miss..


----------



## SaiST (May 13, 2014)

Fortunately for me, I can find some entertainment in seeing some practical use in these characters' abilities beyond how effective they are against the protagonist.


----------



## Obitomo (May 13, 2014)

Shisui losing to danzo pissed me off a lot in that shadow of anbu filler.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2014)

handsock said:


> Read this on reddit.
> 
> _Obito will emerge from the Kamui dimension lying limp on the ground. Sakura will run to render assistance only to find that both of Obito's eyes are missing, and he isn't alive anymore.
> Madara will emerge from the Kamui dimension seconds later with both rinnegan's firmly in place in his eye sockets. He's smirking. Confused for only for an instant, Sasuke makes a stunning realization. Madara, still smirking, pushes the cloak from his left breast. Then, with horror, team 7 watches as the face of Hashirama opens its eyes to display as set of EMS's. Madara is now in possession of 4 eyes: 2 rinnegan, and 2 EMS. *He is now as intangible and all powerful as a god.*_
> ...



Juubi Jinchuuriki, can't phase.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 13, 2014)

I'm still a bit torn between first and third option ... I end up voting in the third one. 

 "He is not dead, and goes out of kamui himself leaving Maddy"


----------



## Luftwaffles (May 13, 2014)

dem ems madara and rinnegan madara is too haxx

i feel he wont awaken kaguya/juubi perfect rinnegan


----------



## Laz'rus (May 13, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> *None of it will work against naruto* why would we want to see rehashed jutsu that are just in effective and miss..




Careful not to contaminate that  with Jutsu used through Six corps 




I'll leave what the real big gun can do to your Imagination


----------



## Csdabest (May 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I don't see much a point in this poll because the last chapter didn't create any mystery regarding who would come back from Kamui.
> 
> It ended with Team 7 preparing for Madara's return.
> 
> ...



I Honestly think the reason Sasuke got likened to Izuna is because Izuna will get introduced. He was just as strong and as skilled as madara until he gained EMS and then rinnegan


----------



## T-Bag (May 13, 2014)

handsock said:


> Read this on reddit.
> 
> _Obito will emerge from the Kamui dimension lying limp on the ground. Sakura will run to render assistance only to find that both of Obito's eyes are missing, and he isn't alive anymore.
> Madara will emerge from the Kamui dimension seconds later with both rinnegan's firmly in place in his eye sockets. He's smirking. Confused for only for an instant, Sasuke makes a stunning realization. Madara, still smirking, pushes the cloak from his left breast. Then, with horror, team 7 watches as the face of Hashirama opens its eyes to display as set of EMS's. Madara is now in possession of 4 eyes: 2 rinnegan, and 2 EMS. He is now as intangible and all powerful as a god._
> ...



it doesnt make sense from a plot point of view

kamui was obito's original ability, it was the jutsu that defined him and it was already beaten. now it wouldn't make sense for madara to steal his eyes and use them for combat. madara has his OWN abilities to diplay, the abilities that make him madara, on top of that he has his other Jinchuriki powers he has to display

 there's absolutely no chance he will steal obito's eyes


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> it doesnt make sense from a plot point of view
> 
> kamui was obito's original ability, it was the jutsu that defined him and it was already beaten. now it wouldn't make sense for madara to steal his eyes and use them for combat. madara has his OWN abilities to diplay, the abilities that make him madara, on top of that he has his other Jinchuriki powers he has to display
> 
> there's absolutely no chance he will steal obito's eyes



Waiting to see Madara's left/right eye Mangekyou ocular powers for months.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Juubi Jinchuuriki, can't phase.



To be fair, they could just be assuming that. 

Not that I believe it anyway. Sounds like a bad prediction.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 13, 2014)

Kakashi's time to shine, Gai just watch


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2014)

hinata awakens her rennigan


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 13, 2014)

Sasuke gets hurt. Naruto heals him.

What? Sakura? What's that? Some kind of food?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 13, 2014)

IMO...Madara shouldn't have become Juubi Jin until RIGHT NOW.

Living Madara had so much potential to still own shit. Gai should've pushed him into Perfect Susanoo-Budha or some shit. And NOW Rikudo Naruto & Sauce should've come and THEN force him into taking the Juubi the previous 2 chapters. Up until now, him being Juubi Jin has just seemed useless. And now he's supposed to make this gigantic leap by having an additional eyeball.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> IMO...Madara shouldn't have become Juubi Jin until RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Living Madara had so much potential to still own shit. Gai should've pushed him into Perfect Susanoo-Budha or some shit. And NOW Rikudo Naruto & Sauce should've come and THEN force him into taking the Juubi the previous 2 chapters. Up until now, him being Juubi Jin has just seemed useless. And now he's supposed to make this gigantic leap by having an additional eyeball.



i glad you are not the writer of the manga.


----------



## Cymbalize (May 13, 2014)

You can clearly see how badly this manga is trying to hold on. I mean we'd already established that the only 2 characters that can face madara are naruto and sasuke, thus making them the only 2 relevant characters at this point in the manga. Yet, we go back to this 4- man team work nonsense? In what way can kakashi and sakura aid the duo, how do they plan on helping without any senjutsu skills?Naruto can perform organ recovery and a little extrapolation here, can perform all chakra element ninjustsu, possesses the peak of senjutsu. Sasuke on the other hand has got a juubi type rinnegan. It's clear that the boys are the offense while sakura and kakashi cannot play defense. They can't even be the cliched distraction.


----------



## Mariko (May 13, 2014)

Cymbalize said:


> You can clearly see how badly this manga is trying to hold on. I mean we'd already established that the only 2 characters that can face madara are naruto and sasuke, thus making them the only 2 relevant characters at this point in the manga. Yet, we go back to this 4- man team work nonsense? *In what way can kakashi and sakura aid the duo, how do they plan on helping without any senjutsu skills?*Naruto can perform organ recovery and a little extrapolation here, can perform all chakra element ninjustsu, possesses the peak of senjutsu. Sasuke on the other hand has got a juubi type rinnegan. It's clear that the boys are the offense while sakura and kakashi cannot play defense. They can't even be the cliched distraction.



Free power up incoming?


----------



## lain2501 (May 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Can someone who voted for Obito coming out alone explain a scenario where that would make sense? I guess it's possible if Madara follows him 1 panel later but I can't imagine we'll get a whole chapter with Madara chilling out by himself in Kamuiland.
> 
> 
> 
> Madara was holding it...



I voted this coze it makes more sense than Obito being dead -_-

I am not happy I think we should have an other option where Obito and Madara both make it alive at the same time.


----------



## Kishido (May 13, 2014)

Obito will tell the story of Rin to Kakashi and we will have Kakashi going on a rampage once again... But it will be off paneled and next week we will see him dead on the floor


----------



## takL (May 13, 2014)

at this rate i wouldnt be surpized if maddy tells sasuke it was him controlling danzo and shit. 

remember sakura was 'basically a genjutsu type'. 
i predict cherry bomb vs the flower of tsukuyomi to start!


----------



## Skywalker (May 13, 2014)

Or this time we see Kakashi cleave Madddy in half with Zabuzas sword, and saving the world.


----------



## takL (May 13, 2014)

^Not happening im afraid.

sakuras genjutsu potential however is stated ages ago by Kakashi.


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2014)

If she had any genjutsu jutsus wouldn't she have show a bit of it


----------



## takL (May 13, 2014)

like her byakugoh?


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2014)

takL said:


> like her byakugoh?



She was trained by tsunade so I could buy that, but genjutsu I'll be skeptical since we never seen tsunade use it. Especially in a level like Tsukoyomi. Cherry bomb vs Tsukoyomi.  Don't buy that sorrry.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2014)

takL said:


> like her byakugoh?



i still think tsunade's oppai reflect genjutsu


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 13, 2014)

I wonder if Madara's collection of eyeballs will ever come into play again? We know that Shinju needs time and chakra for its fruit to bloom and while it may have taken the Shinju a large amount (the whole planet?) of people in the past to accomplish this, maybe Madara has planned to feed it the large amount of chakra held in his vast collection of Uchiha eyes?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 13, 2014)

Gabe said:


> She was trained by tsunade so I could buy that, but genjutsu I'll be skeptical since we never seen tsunade use it. Especially in a level like Tsukoyomi. Cherry bomb vs Tsukoyomi.  Don't buy that sorrry.



Sakura's talent in genjutsu was never shown to be in casting them, but in her high intelligence and chakra control which allowed her to _see through_ them. Sakura's chakra control also happens to be one of the best of any character in the series, if not _the_ best.

She could potentially be their ticket of breaking out of eternal Tsukuyomi, I'm not really sure how though.​​


----------



## Jaymaestro (May 13, 2014)

Madara switches his Rinnegan once more de-evolving to sharing an .


----------



## Csdabest (May 13, 2014)

Sasuke shows that he has 2 3-tomoe sharingan.


----------



## T-Bag (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Waiting to see Madara's left/right eye Mangekyou ocular powers for months.



we can only hope, its not even certain at this point. kishi even forgot to go back the eye collection obito had


----------



## Luftwaffles (May 13, 2014)

chapter's out


----------



## Mateush (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

That was swag.


----------



## Frosch (May 13, 2014)

Luftwaffles said:


> chapter's out



Lies! I don;t see it anywhere D:


----------



## Sigrun (May 13, 2014)

Is it really out already? I cannot find it anywhere ... Link, please?


----------



## Sango-chan (May 13, 2014)

Sigrun said:


> Is it really out already? I cannot find it anywhere ... Link, please?



That person is trolling, the chapter is not out yet!


----------



## Plot Hole (May 13, 2014)

Cant wait to see madara cry and be sealed by ten-ten!


----------



## Sigrun (May 13, 2014)

Sango-chan said:


> That person is trolling, the chapter is not out yet!



Grrr, i hate when ppl do that! 
Am stressed out enough even without someone saying "chapter is out" when you cannot find it anywhere on the web... 

Well  anyway ... I hope it is an awesome chapter, filed with action and no flashbacks


----------



## Ghost14 (May 13, 2014)

This chapter might be interesting.  I'm hoping we'll get a visit from Evil.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 13, 2014)

Sigrun said:


> Grrr, i hate when ppl do that!
> Am stressed out enough even without someone saying "chapter is out" when you cannot find it anywhere on the web...
> 
> Well  anyway ... I hope it is an awesome chapter, filed with action and no flashbacks



If there is a sudden influx of new Telegrams threads, that's usually when the chapter is actually out each week.

Or it's an invasion of zombies with internet access.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> we can only hope, its not even certain at this point. *kishi even forgot to go back the eye collection obito had*



Sasuke casted Amaterasu in a room and it unknown if he uncasted the amaterasu, if he did not then hideout was probably consumed by the black flames.


----------



## Uraharа (May 13, 2014)

Obito coming out of the Kamui dimension on his own. Everyone starts thinking Madara is dead, but then Obito's body cracks open and TADA, there is Madara.

In order words, the same thing what happened to Nova Shenron in Dragon Ball GT.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 13, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> Obito coming out of the Kamui dimension on his own. Everyone starts thinking Madara is dead, but then Obito's body cracks open and TADA, there is Madara.
> 
> In order words, the same thing what happened to Nova Shenron in Dragon Ball GT.



Dragon Ball GT ... never heard of it.


----------



## T-Bag (May 13, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke casted Amaterasu in a room and it unknown if he uncasted the amaterasu, if he did not then hideout was probably consumed by the black flames.



good points. but it still sucks that kishi nvr explained why he was collecting "rare" eyes


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> If there is a sudden influx of new Telegrams threads, that's usually when the chapter is actually out each week.
> 
> Or it's an invasion of zombies with internet access.



I don't see any difference between those options.

But yeah, I don't understand how anyone could fall for that. There usually is a sudden influx of threads as you said.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 13, 2014)

マダラ後ろから登場 
マダラの新しい目 
マダラはサスケ左腕を破壊した 
 マダラはサスケの眼の力について語�� �た 
 ナルトはサスケの左腕を癒した 

Translation:

 Nadara appeared behind 
 New eyes of Madara 
 Madara destroyed the Sasuke left arm 
 Madara said about the power of the eye of Sasuke 
 Naruto healed left arm of Sasuke


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

That actually sounds legit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> マダラ後ろから登場
> マダラの新しい目
> マダラはサスケ左腕を破壊した
> マダラはサスケの眼の力について語�� �た
> ...



i wonder what Madara said about Sasuke Eye,if it true.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 13, 2014)

We need more fake spoiler pics or this night will be boring :|


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 13, 2014)

I predict that we see the swirl, but it's not Madara who comes out, but Kaguya and she says "just as planned" and laughs maniacally. It's revealed that Kaguya was controlling Madara the whole time. Cue flashback of Madara falling into Kaguya's lair.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 13, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke casted Amaterasu in a room and it unknown if he uncasted the amaterasu, if he did not then hideout was probably consumed by the black flames.



It doesn't matter whether or not they were destroyed. The issue is that Kishi never explained why Obito had them.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 13, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> We need more fake spoiler pics or this night will be boring :|



Orochimaru uses his rebirth technique revealing that he was actually an Uzumaki all along ... he then proceeds to absorb Madara.

contd: Madara cries like a bitch until he's fully absorbed.


----------



## Mercurial (May 13, 2014)

Kakashi put down his Come Come Paradise

Probably fake but dunno... I hope it is though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It doesn't matter whether or not they were destroyed. The issue is that Kishi never explained why Obito had them.



probably for Izanagi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 13, 2014)

It's fake. That website isn't a reliable source by any means and whoever posted it didn't provide a source of their own.

And Sasuke crying because he loses an arm? Sure. Fake spoiler providers don't even try anymore. 



Linkdarkside said:


> probably for Izanagi.



He anticipated getting killed 200 times?


----------



## T-Bag (May 13, 2014)

most likely fake but this is what i picked up

マダラはオビト投げる 

ナルトカカシはオビト保存を急ぐ

マダラの図の会談をシャドウ。マダラはこれが真の力です返答 

google translate:

Madara throw Obito 

Naruto kakashi rush to save Obito 

Shadow figure of a meeting of Madara. Madara reply is the power of this true


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 13, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Kakashi put down his Come Come Paradise
> 
> Probably fake but dunno... I hope it is though.



Its fake. And the real spoiler is out already



マダラ後ろから登場 
マダラの新しい目 
マダラはサスケ左腕を破壊した 
 マダラはサスケの眼の力について語�� �た 
 ナルトはサスケの左腕を癒した 

Translation:

 Nadara appeared behind 
 New eyes of Madara 
 Madara destroyed the Sasuke left arm 
 Madara said about the power of the eye of Sasuke 
 Naruto healed left arm of Sasuke


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

How do you know if the spoiler is legit?


----------



## Mercurial (May 13, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> most likely fake but this is what i picked up
> 
> マダラはオビト投げる
> 
> ...



Is this from? This seems more likely...


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's fake. That website isn't a reliable source by any means and whoever posted it didn't provide a source of their own.
> 
> And Sasuke crying because he loses an arm? Sure. Fake spoiler providers don't even try anymore.
> 
> ...


better safe than sorry.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 13, 2014)

I  fully expect Madara to come out of the Kamui World with Obito grasped in one hand laughing and taunting Team 7 then throwing Obito at them, I wont believe any rumor that doesn't start with this premise.


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2014)

Itachi soloes.:ignoramus


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 13, 2014)

Are those spoilers legit?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 13, 2014)

I reckon the Rinnegan will still be held back. What can I say, it is too strong. :ignoramus

Also I don't see why people aren't considering Black Zetsu using both Kamui eyes.


----------



## T-Bag (May 13, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Are those spoilers legit?



doubt it,  too early for real spoilers


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 13, 2014)

Shin said:


> Its fake. And the real spoiler is out already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not even real. No spoiler that comes from that site is real and spoilers are never posted this early unless they're coming from Evil.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 13, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> doubt it,  too early for real spoilers



As I thought.  Thanks!


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2014)

Bottom page.


----------



## CA182 (May 13, 2014)

Have we got all the usual predictions out the way?

-"Itachi Solos!"

-"Madara Rapes!"

-"Sasuke time travels to become baby."

-"Naruto talks sadly about past pains."

_With that done onto a prediction._

[sp=Chapter 676 spoilers]I predict Madara has merged into Obito's body, and reconstituted his body into Madara again. (Since it IS basically zetsu cells.)

He'll have three eyes Kagura style.

Rinnegan x 2 and MS in forehead.

12 more pages of setup pass until...

_Madara stares down Sasuke and Naruto._

"The fated battle awaits!"

*END.*[/sp]


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2014)

Aww hell naw, I ain't getting bottom page'd.

_____________________________________


Madara, the man who summoned two giant meteors from the fucking sky, nearly slaughtered the five kage and defeated all nine bijuu single handedly, obtains Rikudou Sennin's power.

What is his new set of abilities? Throwing black balls and sticks. STICKS.

Oh, and lightning that one time.

Fuck this shit.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I reckon the Rinnegan will still be held back. What can I say, it is too strong. :ignoramus
> 
> Also I don't see why people aren't considering Black Zetsu using both Kamui eyes.



Because Zetsu isn't real peoples.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2014)

I predict that Madara now has a Hashiboob and an Obiboob

And they can both juggle apricots


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> I predict that Madara now has a Hashiboob and an Obiboob
> 
> And they can both juggle apricots



Wrong.

He would press his tits together and make them kiss.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Because Zetsu isn't real peoples.



He has control over Obito's body. According to Obito, Zetsu will be the one taking Madara out of Kamui-land.


----------



## Kneel (May 13, 2014)

the night before the release is always the longest night of my week! I need it nooowwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 13, 2014)

There's no logic in Madara gaining Obito's eyes and gaining Kamui. It'll be Obito who comes from the dimension but he'll be controlled by Black Zetsu or Madara. Madara will have his other eye implanted by then (which would be more anticlimactic than having it implanted in front of them). 

Shit isn't complicated to understand. 

Expect a chapter dedicated to Team 7 using the Bell Test Drill to accomplish whatever they want to accomplish whether it is getting Obito's body or Madara's eye.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Wrong.
> 
> He would press his tits together and make them kiss.



No man can do that


----------



## ch1p (May 13, 2014)

Kakashi said something about their bell test. I'd say something similar to what they learned. Sakura and Naruto doing some combo while Sasuke finishes, or the three of doing something. Kakashi will be their backup, probably still getting used to the eye, but I wouldn't mind it AT ALL if he fought.

What interests me MOAR is how Madara is going to come out of Kamui. Kishi not drawing him makes me think he's gonna come out different. New wardrobe, new eyes, new something..................... He must have evolved after shuftling his eye.

He's gonna bring Obito along too so he can come out. He's probably forcing him through some genjutsu or something like the puppet seal IDK IDK, but i'll lol if Obito comes out and they're all like 'oh its you yay' and then Madara comes after him, classic dun dun dun entrance.


----------



## T-Bag (May 13, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> There's no logic in Madara gaining Obito's eyes and gaining Kamui. It'll be Obito who comes from the dimension but he'll be controlled by Black Zetsu or Madara. Madara will have his other eye implanted by then (which would be more anticlimactic than having it implanted in front of them).


----------



## Revolution (May 13, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Aww hell naw, I ain't getting bottom page'd.
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> ...





shadowmaria said:


> I predict that Madara now has a Hashiboob and an Obiboob
> 
> And they can both juggle apricots





Luiz said:


> Wrong.
> 
> He would press his tits together and make them kiss.





5-star thread


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Itachi soloes.:ignoramus



Itachi's left eye solos. :ignoramus


----------



## MS81 (May 13, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Kakashi said something about their bell test. I'd say something similar to what they learned. Sakura and Naruto doing some combo while Sasuke finishes, or the three of doing something. Kakashi will be their backup, probably still getting used to the eye, but I wouldn't mind it AT ALL if he fought.
> 
> What interests me MOAR is how Madara is going to come out of Kamui. Kishi not drawing him makes me think he's gonna come out different. New wardrobe, new eyes, new something..................... He must have evolved after shuftling his eye.
> 
> He's gonna bring Obito along too so he can come out. He's probably forcing him through some genjutsu or something like the puppet seal IDK IDK, but i'll lol if Obito comes out and they're all like 'oh its you yay' and then Madara comes after him, classic dun dun dun entrance.



I think so also.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2014)

Bitches not ready for Madara's Rinnegan level Susano'o.

Can't wait to see it. You too right, Blink-kun? :ignoramus


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Bitches not ready for Madara's Rinnegan level Susano'o.
> 
> Can't wait to see it. You too right, Blink-kun? :ignoramus


What's better than universe smasher?


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

I predict celebrei makes a thread on how shit Madara was this chapter.


----------



## NW (May 13, 2014)

CA182 said:


> Have we got all the usual predictions out the way?
> 
> -"Itachi Solos!"
> 
> ...


lol at people underestimating Obito's story relevance as always.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I predict celebrei makes a thread on how shit Madara was this chapter.


This prediction never fails, unfortunately.


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

I have a feeling Madara is going to still have that Ms maybe on his arm?


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2014)

I rep celebrei everytime he makes a thread. Fuck it.:ignoramus


----------



## RockSauron (May 13, 2014)

I just wonder what the point of Sasuke cutting Madara in half was.

Also, is Minato just lying in a ditch with no arms and six holes in his chest?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> What's better than universe smasher?



The Rinnegan version of said smasher.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> I just wonder what the point of Sasuke cutting Madara in half was.
> 
> Also, is Minato just lying in a ditch with no arms and six holes in his chest?



People do call him the hole-y Golden Boy of Kishi


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2014)

Yeah right. Next thing you'll be talking about "Rinnegan Tsukuyomi" or "Rinnegan amaterasu".


----------



## Mateush (May 13, 2014)

hype


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> What's better than universe smasher?



The Rinngen is multi-universal since the sharingan is just a diluted version of it. :ignoramus


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2014)

Sharingan is so "diluted" that Obito passed up getting nagato's Rinnegan for Koto'Amatsukami.:ignoramus


----------



## Mateush (May 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sharingan is so "diluted" that Obito passed up getting nagato's Rinnegan for Koto'Amatsukami.:ignoramus



Both Sharingan and Rinnegan is "diluted" of Kaguya's.


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sharingan is so "diluted" that Obito passed up getting nagato's Rinnegan for Koto'Amatsukami.:ignoramus



That never happened.

War time, he retrieved his Rinnegan. Failed to acquire both, because its too OP. :ignoramus

EMS was just a stepping stone for Madara. Sasuke's was short lived. :ignoramus


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Yeah right. Next thing you'll be talking about "Rinnegan Tsukuyomi" or "Rinnegan amaterasu".



You know it's coming


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Yeah right. Next thing you'll be talking about "Rinnegan Tsukuyomi" or "Rinnegan amaterasu".



Rinnegan Tsukuyomi = Impossible to recover from.

Rinnegan Amaterasu = White Flames


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sharingan is so "diluted" that Obito passed up getting nagato's Rinnegan for Koto'Amatsukami.:ignoramus



He said it himself, he can't handle the awesomeness of the Rinnegan.


----------



## MS81 (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan Tsukuyomi = Impossible to recover from.
> 
> Rinnegan Amaterasu = White Flames



Seems legitimate!


----------



## Csdabest (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan Tsukuyomi = Impossible to recover from.
> 
> Rinnegan Amaterasu = White Flames



Only kakashi is getting white flames


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Only kakashi is getting white flames



White Flames is Rinnegan power. Kakashi won't obtain it, Sasuke will.


----------



## Mateush (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan Tsukuyomi = Impossible to recover from.
> 
> Rinnegan Amaterasu = White Flames



Would make Naruto better


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 13, 2014)

Blink...yeah you should stop. Obito couldn't handle the other Rinnegan, he explicitly said so due to the power of the eyes.


----------



## BlinkST (May 13, 2014)

Never gonna give it up.:ignoramus


----------



## Ghost14 (May 13, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Never gonna give it up.:ignoramus



Never gonna let it down.


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2014)

Madara shows the true eye power of the rinnegan. He beats up naruto and sasuke


----------



## Majin Lu (May 13, 2014)

Madara's Rinnegan turning into a Byakugan


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 13, 2014)

Madara initiates Tsukuyomi inside kamui, no one disturbs him


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> White Flames is Rinnegan power. Kakashi won't obtain it, Sasuke will.



White flames that never burn out even more than black flames would be reetwhy


----------



## Csdabest (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> White Flames is Rinnegan power. Kakashi won't obtain it, Sasuke will.



Nah....White Chakra....White Flames


----------



## Csdabest (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> White Flames is Rinnegan power. Kakashi won't obtain it, Sasuke will.



Nah....White Chakra....White Flames


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Nah....White Chakra....White Flames



Even a Hashirama enhanced Obito could barely handle a single Rinnegan.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2014)

Time for the Chakra of the White Fang to emerge


----------



## MS81 (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Even a Hashirama enhanced Obito could barely handle a single Rinnegan.



He didn't get enough of senju chakra inside himself.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 13, 2014)

Can't wait to see Madara with the byakugan and the Sharinnegan third eye. The true power of the byakugan is coming :


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2014)

Right, Byakugan. That's the power everyone is after.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2014)

Klue said:


> Right, Byakugan. That's the power everyone is after.



Aww yeah baby.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 13, 2014)

The horrible moment when you realized the second strongest character to ever live (kaguya) had a byakugan


----------



## adeshina365 (May 13, 2014)

I'm going to shoot myself if Sakura and Kakashi contribute in this battle.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 13, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> The horrible moment when you realized the second strongest character to ever live (kaguya) had a byakugan



Second? 

Ahh, you must mean King Itachi. 

But nah, there's nothing wrong with that. After all, even top tier shinobi know genin level shit like kawarimi no jutsu and henge.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 13, 2014)

Everyone is after Lord Kurama's power!


----------



## Ghost14 (May 13, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm going to shoot myself if Sakura and Kakashi contribute in this battle.



Meh, Obito will probably come out under Madara's control again with both eyes.  That way Kakashi and Sakura could have and opponent that's in their league while Naruto and Sasuke do all of the real legwork.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 13, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm going to shoot myself if Sakura and Kakashi contribute in this battle.



They could if they get power-ups. Even if Jesus!Naruto hands it to them.


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> The horrible moment when you realized the second strongest character to ever live (kaguya) had a byakugan



saying  that the byakugan  is strong  is like saying  that sakura isbstrong because  kaguya had pink hair


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 13, 2014)

Maybe besides coming back with the same staff Hagoromo had, Madara might also have the same type of seals/tattoos on his hands as Naruto and Sasuke do.

Can't see him getting another change in his design besides those. He already got a "new" one by increasing the number of magatamas symbols on his cloth (as much as Kaguya's) and the white-colored wardrobe that the Ootsutsuki wore seem to be the "peak".

Maybe the same type of long rabbit horns as Kaguya. And most likely under his morphed forehead-protector lies her third eye but that to me has been a bit of a given since he absorbed the Shinju to survive so I wouldn't count it.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 13, 2014)

predict : SS moment and spiral zetsu


----------



## Csdabest (May 13, 2014)

Hinata's Byakugan will transform into the elder sons eyes. She will be capable of god realm and ghost realm powers. bang bang


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Everyone is after Lord Kurama's power!



Stop lying to yourself.

ck


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 13, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Hinata's Byakugan will transform into the elder sons eyes. She will be capable of god realm and ghost realm powers. bang bang




^spiralgan is probably just indra's MS


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> saying  that the byakugan  is strong  is like saying  that sakura isbstrong *because  kaguya had pink hair*



there a official coloring of kaguya?


----------



## Csdabest (May 13, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> ^spiralgan is probably just indra's MS



We will see that Indra Mangekyo has an inverted color scheme as well. The Spiralgan is from killing his brother and absorbing his chakra. Bang Bang. Either Neji getting revived with it or Hinata getting it


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 13, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> there a official coloring of kaguya?



no, i think kaguya has same hair color as hagoromo, white


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> ^spiralgan is probably just indra's MS



What about the choku tomoe pattern?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 14, 2014)

if that lower caption from chapter 675 is true then... this war should be nearing its end..unless sasuke pulls out some shit, ...and another year of pointless war



Luiz said:


> What about the choku tomoe pattern?



what about it?...


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> if that lower caption from chapter 675 is true then... this war should be nearing its end..unless sasuke pulls out some shit, ...and another year of pointless war
> 
> 
> 
> what about it?...



It might be true but it's also an editorial preview of what it is to come, which means it might happen this chapter or it might happen in twenty chapters. Remember Gai versus Madara? We got that preview 6+ months before it happened.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> what about it?...



It's a characteristic that Indra reincarnations share. 

The natural conclusion is that Indra himself had it as well.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> What about the choku tomoe pattern?



Spiralgan is probably Indra's Choku Tomoe (EMS).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 14, 2014)

I hope Obi to Kamuis to Naruto so he can be healed.


----------



## T-Bag (May 14, 2014)

lets go madara show these hoes why u da best


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It's a characteristic that Indra reincarnations share.
> 
> The natural conclusion is that Indra himself had it as well.



dunno...without knowing what does choku tomoe means ...it hard to say....


----------



## shadowmaria (May 14, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> if that lower caption from chapter 675 is true then... this war should be nearing its end..unless sasuke pulls out some shit, ...and another year of pointless war



The war ended with Kabuto's defeat and the dispelling of Edo Tensei

Since then we've had the entire _Reviving the Ten-Tails_ arc and we're well into the _Return of Madara_ arc

It's like the Namek portion DBZ, there were the _Namek Saga, Captain Ginyu Saga_ and _Frieza Saga_ all made up that whole quarter of the series. 

So whilst the setting might still be the same, we are, by definition, in a new arc/part of the story


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 14, 2014)

seems fake....to me


----------



## shadowmaria (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Phemt (May 14, 2014)

It's like last week's if that's true.

Shit chapter if true.

Naruto Jesus Christ for the 3rd week in a row. Kishi.


----------



## Cymbalize (May 14, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> seems fake....to me



This is what happened last week too and it ended up being right.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2014)

Hmm Juubi "necromancy"?

First thing to came to my mind as Obito's protrustions in his Juubi Jinchuuriki form.

Well they are pending so.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 14, 2014)

I predict Ino appearance...


----------



## shadowmaria (May 14, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Hmm Juubi "necromancy"?
> 
> First thing to came to my mind as Obito's protrustions in his Juubi Jinchuuriki form.
> 
> Well they are pending so.



So were last week's, and they were right. Exact same everything


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

well the spoilers left some space open for good stuff


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2014)

Mangabird translations are infamously atrocious.

Tentails necromancy probably means that Madara spits the tree back out.

I'd like to think this is fake because Obito surviving is just fucking annoying, but unfortunately I can't say it would shock me with this author.



Jeαnne said:


> well the spoilers left some space open for good stuff



What's good here?

Obito surviving? Kakashi and Obito having a Rin memory?


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2014)

I was sure that Naruto will save obito! My dear Naruto, even though you're my favourite, but you're really stupid
sometimes!  -____-


----------



## ch1p (May 14, 2014)

Even if Obito loses the eye, Naruto can restore it so incoming Kamui Susano.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I was sure that Naruto will save obito! My dear Naruto, even though you're my favourite, but you're really stupid
> sometimes!  -____-



Stupid? Why?



Obito is good now.


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

naruto saves obito!
Madara getting full power!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 14, 2014)

the fight is boring....thanks to jesus naruto, and his chakra sharing,healing,
lost interest in this fight long time ago, i just want some character interaction especially SS


----------



## Csdabest (May 14, 2014)

10 tails necromancy? EDO FUCKING TENSEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Majin Lu (May 14, 2014)

"Naruto saved the dying Obito."... I just imagined Naruto creating Obito's right side...


----------



## shadowmaria (May 14, 2014)

Needs more Hinata


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Mangabird translations are infamously atrocious.
> 
> Tentails necromancy probably means that Madara spits the tree back out.
> 
> ...


well i speak more for Madara's side, we dont know how it will be done

I expect Obito to survive


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2014)

Naruto re-pays the favour to Obito back when he saved his life in short.


----------



## Phemt (May 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Mangabird translations are infamously atrocious.
> 
> Tentails necromancy probably means that Madara spits the tree back out.
> 
> ...



Nobody is gonna die on the battlefield as long as Naruto is around playing Jesus Christ Superstar.

There's virtually no point anymore.  All tension and suspense gone.

Heck, don't be surprised if he revives Neji.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 14, 2014)

Obito: For the love of god Naruto, let me die!


----------



## shadowmaria (May 14, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> "Naruto saved the dying Obito."... I just imagined Naruto creating Obito's right...



Probably will


----------



## Ghost14 (May 14, 2014)

Damn, with all of this Naruto Jesus power that Hagoromo gave him, I wonder when on Earth we'll see what Sasuke's Sailor Moon mark does.


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

So if true, Naruto can save anyone now.
No one can die now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Nobody is gonna die on the battlefield as long as Naruto is around playing Jesus Christ Superstar.
> 
> There's virtually no point anymore.  All tension and suspense gone.
> 
> Heck, don't be surprised if he revives Neji.



Forget death. Nobody can even get hurt anymore.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

vered said:


> So if true, Naruto can save anyone now.
> No one can die now.




Yay. -----


----------



## Virgofenix (May 14, 2014)

Obito lives? Jesus, nobody dies in this manga anymore.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2014)

so none of the options  are true.  naruto saves shitbito


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Mangabird translations are infamously atrocious.
> 
> Tentails necromancy probably means that Madara spits the tree back out.
> 
> ...


and i loving how Obito keep surviving.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

did you guys really expect Naruto to not save Obito?


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2014)

and another  team minato flashback


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Yay. -----



i didn't write that in a positive sense.
There is no tension now, since nobody can die anymore.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2014)

For Kishi to be making Naruto use this ability already for the third time then it is likely said seal will wear off and he'll have to wait till he can use it again. Probably his new mode will also deactivate as well soon.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 14, 2014)

inb4 Obito returns to Konoha as a Jonin and forms a two-man cell with Kakashi


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

If true though we'll finally see Obito full power with both eyes and perhaps his susanoo.


----------



## Kyu (May 14, 2014)

> Obito: For the love of god Naruto, let me die!



Slowly killing him w/ kindness.


----------



## T-Bag (May 14, 2014)

this kid obito better die, its just beyond terrible hazardous writing at this point


----------



## ch1p (May 14, 2014)

I tell you people again. These powers are too godly. They _cannot_ last unless Naruto dies.



shadowmaria said:


> inb4 Obito returns to Konoha as a Jonin and forms a two-man cell with Kakashi



In b4 they revive 40k+ people and then Naruto fixes the person who did it from dying. Hell, in b4 Rin gets revived and marries Kakashi, with Obito as their priest.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Naruto re-pays the favour to Obito back when he saved his life in short.



Obito is the reason of every single thing bad in Naruto's life. 
if anything, when he saved Naruto's life he only pays a little tiny things of all the mischief he did.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

And people dare to blame Uchiha for the story's flaws. 

Whenever the spotlight is on Naruto, everything goes down the drain.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

it makes me wonder what Sasuke's ability is... i wonder if he can do a destruction damage that cant be healed, it could be useful now that people can heal easily


----------



## C-Moon (May 14, 2014)

Some of you were basically triggered by these spoilers jfc



Kyu said:


> Slowly killing him w/ kindness.



That works too


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2014)

And who would Sasuke even hurt with that? 



Jeαnne said:


> did you guys really expect Naruto to not save Obito?



I think a lot of us keep hoping that Kishimoto won't be such a coward for once.

Most Obito fans I know even want him dead by now. His moronic asspull survivals have piled up to the point where it's embarrassing, and now getting saved by Naruto is just the icing on the cake. He's probably going to be made Naruto's Hokage advisor at this rate.

Or maybe Naruto will let him be Hokage because it's what his daddy wanted?


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And people dare to blame Uchiha for the story's flaws.
> 
> Whenever the spotlight is on Naruto, everything goes down the drain.



funny enough the what Naruto did is to another uchiha.


----------



## Azula (May 14, 2014)

i predict obito managed to do a rinne tensei before madara pulled out his eye :ignoramus


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 14, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> this kid obito better die, its just beyond terrible hazardous writing at this point



oh so it terrible writing because you dont like it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2014)

Didn't I tell everyone that Naruto would save Obito before his powers were even shown? Didn't I tell each and every one of you that he was fine each and every week you all said he was going to die? Now what? 

I'm a prophet.


----------



## Jad (May 14, 2014)

Remember how great 8 Gates Gai vs. Madara chapters were.......yeah 

Naruto shows up, quality of the manga drops into the abyss...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think a lot of us keep hoping that Kishimoto won't be such a coward for once.
> 
> Most Obito fans I know even want him dead by now. His moronic asspull survivals have piled up to the point where it's embarrassing, and now getting saved by Naruto is just the icing on the cake. He's probably going to be made Naruto's Hokage advisor at this rate.
> 
> Or maybe Naruto will let him be Hokage because it's what his daddy wanted?


since Naruto obtained this power, as soon as Obito got supposedly out... it was what should be expected

unfortunately this manga has come to this


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> it makes me wonder what Sasuke's ability is... i wonder if he can do a destruction damage that cant be healed, it could be useful now that people can heal easily



I think Sasuke will be able to sever what connects an individual's spiritual and physical energy, effectively reversing what Rikudou enabled. It'd be funny if they ozaied Madara.


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I tell you people again. These powers are too godly. They _cannot_ last unless Naruto dies.
> 
> 
> 
> In b4 they revive 40k+ people and then Naruto fixes the person who did it from dying. Hell, in b4 Rin gets revived and marries Kakashi, with Obito as their priest.



Yea, it's too godly and too haxxed.I have a feeling their powers are temporary, at least some of them.


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> The horrible moment when you realized the second strongest character to ever live (kaguya) had a byakugan


Second Strongest?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I think Sasuke will be able to sever what connects an individual's spiritual and physical energy, effectively reversing what Rikudou enabled. It'd be funny if they ozaied Madara.


it would be crazy


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

Also the fact that he seemingly can spam this restoration power doesn't help either.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2014)

Incoming Madara's Rinne Tensei after he gets defeated and TnJ'd.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh so it terrible writing because you dont like it.



no,  its terrible  writing  because  kishi pulled it out of his ass as with gai after teasing  us of their death. 

gai was supposed  to die using the 8th gate since part 1.  obito was supposed  to be dead since god knows when chapter. 

it is just crap writing.


----------



## rubberguy (May 14, 2014)

Lol, naruto restore obito? :lol is obito out lasting madara?


----------



## Kyu (May 14, 2014)

If Naruto does lose Hagoromo's power+Biju 1-8 chakra. He'll still be the jinchuriki of 100% Kurama when the Yang half is recovered. Meaning he'll likely still have surpassed Hashirama after Madara's inevitable defeat.

Nardo motherfucking Uzumaki.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2014)

I agree it can also be temporary. Its either that or it also can run out eventually and he has no choice but to wait till it re-charges or he re-charges (pretty much how Sasuke is doing now with his eye).

All jutsus come with a weakness. There's a downside to everything.

Not my words but actually Itachi's and Obito's.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And who would Sasuke even hurt with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not a case of Kishimoto being a coward. Now that Naruto has his current set of powers, it would simply be contrived to allow characters to die in certain situations.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

but i think i know why Obito is surviving...we have yet to see Obito and Sasuke having a proper talk, and get an explanation about the eye stock. I think its coming.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 14, 2014)

10 tails is coming back.

Well there goes the last xx chapters.

IT WAS ALL A RUSE GUYS


----------



## dungsi27 (May 14, 2014)

Oh so Obitos too not gonna die?

I think we should expect Neji to come back soon at this point


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> why the fuck did he kill Neji really... it feels so pointless now



Yea, unless Neji will be revived later on.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think a lot of us keep hoping that Kishimoto won't be such a coward for once.



After Gai? Hell I am half expecting for Kaguya to be the one to revive every single casulty of the war after talking to Nardo.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, unless Neji will be revived later on.


even if Neji is revived, what was the point


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2014)

Also. Why do people think Naruto and Sasuke will get powered down after this arc? It's pretty obvious that they're going to power up once all is said and done. 

Sasuke only has one Rinnegan, and Naruto only has parts of the 9 Bijuu. 

Them being broken is hardly an issue anyway. They'd still shit on the rest of the cast without their power ups. The only rivals they have now are one another ( and the current crop of villains), so there's no reason to balance things out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2014)

And you all know that Naruto and Sasuke won't lose these powers, let's be serious. 

That's a pipe dream like thinking Obito would already be dead....and we saw how that turned out. Kishi doesn't consider death as big of a thing as NF does, that's all this is. Someone dying won't mean as much as you're hoping it would. Hell, even Neji's being used as comedy now and he just died. 

It isn't that serious in this manga so he moves past it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 14, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And you all know that Naruto and Sasuke won't lose these powers, let's be serious.
> 
> That's a pipe dream like thinking Obito would already be dead....and we saw how that turned out.


You talk about the latter like its a good thing and that you should be proud to predict that Kishimoto isn't a hack writer.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

i hope Naruto will fix Obito's face too.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> Oh so Obitos too not gonna die?
> 
> I think we should expect Neji to come back soon at this point



Everyone will get revived sooner or later. Perhaps madara is going to use massive RT to revive
everyone after he gets TnJ'd


----------



## C-Moon (May 14, 2014)

I was in the same boat as the others who thought Obito would come out under B. Zetsu's control again.


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2014)

Neji will come back with a Golden Byakugam! 

Believe it


----------



## Jad (May 14, 2014)

Naruto thought he only had one option, for him and Sasuke to kill each other.

FALSE!

They will fuse together, because hey, they are destined for each other.....


----------



## Arya Stark (May 14, 2014)

Obito is the hardest cockroach since maybe Joker.

I'm starting to think he'll survive the war at this point.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh so it terrible writing because you dont like it.



Obito continuing to live is undeniably cheap.

He's survived many established insta-kill scenarios, and while he sometimes was given some excuse/reason for surviving, that excuse would later be taken away and he'd keep right on living, so obviously Kishi never put much thought into it. He's had his "death" speeches and flashbacks half a dozen times now and we keep getting psyched out over them because Kishi ends up keeping him alive. Madara not killing him here is massive, _massive_ PiS on his part and it's a huge asspull.

It's gotten to the point where it's detrimental to his character, honestly. As much as I bitch about Obito, I do kind of like him (I love hating him, but I do like him), but I think this is really just hurting his character more than helping it by now. Just let him die.* He's given his speech multiple times now. He's done his service to account for his behavior. He has even expressed a desire to die. *

Keeping Obito alive at this point is akin to having had Itachi just come back to life after being an Edo and returning to Konoha after the war to have a normal life there. Or, well, like keeping Gai alive after the 8 Gates, which was already done so I guess we all should have expected this garbage.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Honestly, why has Kishimoto gotten so bad at writing now? It makes no sense given how good most of the story has been. It honestly seems like he has been replaced.



Because the arc has been too long. When arcs are self-contained I'd imagine that it is a lot easier to be in control of things like coherency. This arc has been going on for what, 4 years now? It's essentially made the formulas he relied on, up until now, useless. 

When the arc ends and he starts anew, I expect the quality to increase.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

Jad said:


> Naruto thought he only had one option, for him and Sasuke to kill each other.
> 
> FALSE!
> 
> They will fuse together, because hey, they are destined for each other.....


you just know that the fusion is coming


----------



## bearzerger (May 14, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> 10 tails is coming back.
> 
> Well there goes the last xx chapters.
> 
> IT WAS ALL A RUSE GUYS



Yeah, I don't have a clue what bringing the tentails back is supposed to accomplish either. Madara finally reabsorbed it like two chapters ago to gain its full power and now he's spitting it out again.


----------



## gabzilla (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> remember the zabuza arc?



Good times


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

Kishi actually gave glimpses of recovery in the latest chapters, but he keeps falling in a cycle of shitty writting over and over


----------



## Cymbalize (May 14, 2014)

Let's atleast leave a little room for the spoilers to be fake, guys?


----------



## Ghost14 (May 14, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> 10 tails is coming back.
> 
> Well there goes the last xx chapters.
> 
> IT WAS ALL A RUSE GUYS



If the 10 tails comes back, it would be cool to see how Naruto and Sasuke's chakra constructs have changed.  They could be on par with the scale of the 10 tails.  That would be kick ass.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i hope Naruto will fix Obito's face too.



No, no.

The scar needs to stay. Obito looks boss like this.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Yeah, I don't have a clue what bringing the tentails back is supposed to accomplish either. Madara finally reabsorbed it like two chapters ago to gain its full power and now he's spitting it out again.



Maybe he has a difficult time using his Rinnegan abilities with the Juubi sealed inside of him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You talk about the latter like its a good thing and that you should be proud to predict that Kishimoto isn't a hack writer.



I'm cracking up because I knew this would happen and yet all of you, well not all but most, who should know better, didn't. I don't really know why people didn't think this would happen, I mean really. Start predicting based on what you think Kishi would do rather than what you want, if you did then you wouldn't be as upset as you are now. 

Besides that, anyone claiming Kishi is a "bad writer" is basing it on their personal opinion. I don't care if you think Kishi is a bad writer because you're entitled to your own opinion. I'm just wondering why people are so shocked at this. Then again I'm not surprised, guys predicted he'd be dead now about 748 times already. 

Overall this manga isn't that serious. I don't see any reason to actually get upset at this series. Anyone letting this series get them upset needs to take a few weeks away and chill, it isn't that serious.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> No, no.
> 
> The scar needs to stay. Obito looks boss like this.


the scar makes me nervous


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (May 14, 2014)

I dunno how juubi jin's spliting ten tails in and out so easily...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2014)

The spoilers didn't say anything about Obito's other real eye that Madara was using.

He must still have it somewhere but its still odd it isn't mentioned.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 14, 2014)

At this point it's just kinda mean, just let the poor guy die already.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2014)

I wonder if Obito will have the ability to make other people on the battlefield phase.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> No, no.
> 
> The scar needs to stay. Obito looks boss like this.



He didn't fix Kakashi's eye scar, so I don't think he will?


----------



## rubberguy (May 14, 2014)

Does anyone see obito outlasting madara?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It is not a case of Kishimoto being a coward. Now that Naruto has his current set of powers, it would simply be contrived to allow characters to die in certain situations.



Madara not killing Obito in Kamuiland is PiS. Obito has already fucked him over before despite being at deaths' door. It would be utterly moronic, and therefore OOC (because whatever people claim about Madara, he's not dumb and has only started being hit by PiS recently), for him not to just off him to ensure it doesn't happen again. 

Though I guess it's possible that he did and Naruto can raise the dead now?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 14, 2014)

Enough of JesusRuto Kishi!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I wonder if Obito will have the ability to make other people on the battlefield phase.


technically he does have it


----------



## gabzilla (May 14, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> At this point it's just kinda mean, just let the poor guy die already.



Everybody lives!

Well, except Neji.


----------



## Kyu (May 14, 2014)

Absolutely loving Naruto right now. The boy is quality.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

btw the best way to know that Obito is surviving is actually watch Kabuto

Kabuto and Obito are in parallel, if Kabuto is going back to his place, Obito might too


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Overall this manga isn't that serious. I don't see any reason to actually get upset at this series.



Madara gets to you quite a bit.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara not killing Obito in Kamuiland is PiS. Obito has already fucked him over before despite being at deaths' door. It would be utterly moronic, and therefore OOC (because whatever people claim about Madara, he's not dumb and has only started being hit by PiS recently), for him not to just off him to ensure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Though I guess it's possible that he did and Naruto can raise the dead now?



We have to wait for the chapter to determine that. I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that is is PIS for a couple of reasons. 

1) It is possible that he had the BZ teleport him out of the room, so that he could enter the battlefield with the Rinnegan in place. 

2) It is possible that he intends to have BZ use Obito's body. At the moment, he kind of has his hands full. 

3) Madara is not dumb, but he is a narcissistic prick. It's within the confines of his character to want Obito to live and see him ruin the world.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 14, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Enough of JesusRuto Kishi!!!



Naruto is seriously just a plot device worse than senju DNA at this point. He's kishi's excuse/way to do absolutely anything he wants.

Naruto could revive Jiraiya next chapter and no one could question it. Having to write an all-purpose device that's devoid of explanation or limit is bad writing..


----------



## ch1p (May 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara not killing Obito in Kamuiland is PiS. Obito has already fucked him over before despite being at deaths' door. It would be utterly moronic, and therefore OOC (because whatever people claim about Madara, he's not dumb and has only started being hit by PiS recently), for him not to just off him to ensure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Though I guess it's possible that he did and Naruto can raise the dead now?



I don't think its PIS. Madara needs to get out of someway. He can't kill Obito just yet, he needs to phase the two out. Probably, the dimension would crumble without him, so he can't kill and leave with Obito's eye either.

What's PIS is that Madara doesn't kill him the moment he steps outside.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> btw the best way to know that Obito is surviving is actually watch Kabuto
> 
> Kabuto and Obito are in parallel, if Kabuto is going back to his place, Obito might too



Where will obito go? Where does he belong?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He IS a bad writer Kyuubi Naruto. He doesn't understand that to have tension, things have to be permanent. People have to die in a story to make the entire struggle MEAN something. Its practical writing 101: to show a situation is serious and that a villain IS a villain and needs to die, good people must _lay down their lives_ to defeat him if necessary.
> 
> Instead, at EVERY turn he wants everyone to survive. Even the person he built up _as the worst monster in the history of the Narutoverse_ has to survive, has to have a happy ending and everything. Seriously, no writer in the professional sector should be THIS bad.



This is exactly what I'm talking about. 

That's based on your personal opinion and you're letting this series get you this upset. I don't get it. I really don't , this is a manga, it is really not that serious. You're letting your own boundaries, limitations and ideas of how this manga should be (based on some fictional book with 101 around it) throw you off your game when really it is Kishi's manga. He didn't say "well I'll listen to these rules" or "I'll do it like that". That's the main issue here. 

But overall.....dude, you're too upset at this series. 

Take a few weeks away from NF and come back. This not only goes for you but for everyone who's been officially hurt by this children's manga. 

It isn't that serious.


----------



## BlinkST (May 14, 2014)

What the fuck is "ten tails necromancy"


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> btw the best way to know that Obito is surviving is actually watch Kabuto
> 
> Kabuto and Obito are in parallel, if Kabuto is going back to his place, Obito might too



This is the reason that made me sure that obito will survive, with the fact that he survived everything that should have killed him anyway.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Where will obito go? Where does he belong?


thats what we might discover


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 14, 2014)

naruto needs to leave battlefield...with whatever reason....this fight is so boring and predictable with jesus naruto


----------



## eurytus (May 14, 2014)

looks like obito will survive the war I guess


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> btw the best way to know that Obito is surviving is actually watch Kabuto
> 
> Kabuto and Obito are in parallel, if Kabuto is going back to his place, Obito might too



They might be loosely paralleled but that's taking it way too far. What Obito has survived in the last 30 chapters is entirely incomparable to what Kabuto survived. Obito has been through multiple bijuu extractions, the extraction of the gedo, rinne tensei, and whatever Madara just did to him. Any one of those should have killed him and Kishi ended up eliminating the cheap excuses he used for him surviving them on top of it.

Kabuto has really had no near-death encounters at all since being defeated by Itachi (who didn't even hurt him).


----------



## C-Moon (May 14, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Where will obito go? Where does he belong?



Hell


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 14, 2014)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Where will obito go? Where does he belong?



In a prison cell along with Orochimaru, Team Taka, Kabuto, and Sasuke.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> Everybody lives!
> 
> Well, except Neji.



Especially Neji.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2014)

For me the only real dumb move Madara has done was spitting out the _sealing_ treasures that belonged to Hagoromo.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> They might be loosely paralleled but that's taking it way too far. What Obito has survived in the last 30 chapters is entirely incomparable to what Kabuto survived. Obito has been through multiple bijuu extractions, the extraction of the gedo, rinne tensei, and whatever Madara just did to him. Any one of those should have killed him and Kishi ended up eliminating the cheap excuses he used for him surviving them on top of it.
> 
> Kabuto has really had no near-death encounters at all since being defeated by Itachi (who didn't even hurt him).


yeah but it doesnt need to mirror all the situation

only the output that we should expect is the same: survive


----------



## shadowmaria (May 14, 2014)




----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2014)

Yea that's what I said. Naruto would let him be Hokage.

I'll stick with that prediction. It's dumb enough to be plausible.



ch1p said:


> I don't think its PIS. Madara needs to get out of someway. He can't kill Obito just yet, he needs to phase the two out. Probably, the dimension would crumble without him, so he can't kill and leave with Obito's eye either.
> 
> What's PIS is that Madara doesn't kill him the moment he steps outside.



If that's true, then the best option would be to take the Rinnegan, crush his other eye, give him a fatal wound, then use Kakashi's Kamui eye to warp out before he dies. That way even if Obito somehow survives, he can't return. Swap his own eyes the second he arrives back in the real world. Honestly he should be able to emerge wherever he wants, anyway. I don't think he has to come back exactly where he left from.


----------



## gabzilla (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Especially Neji.



He's probably telling everybody in heaven how he was right about destiny.


That's so fucking stupid.

...it's totally gonna happen.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

at this rate i wont be surprised if Obito becomes Hokage


----------



## Skywalker (May 14, 2014)

Can someone die already? Giving Naruto jesus powers was such a stupid idea.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 14, 2014)

Obito would still probably make a better Hokage then Naruto or Sasuke, probably even Tsunade.

Dude maybe crazy in the head, but he gets shit done.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2014)

i wonder if madara will have a beautiful and heartwarming 10 chapter flashback before he dies, redeeming all of his previous actions


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> at this rate i wont be surprised if Obito becomes Hokage



Unlikely. Naruto wouldn't give up the title.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

man i remember when i expected tension in this manga... i was so fucking wrong


----------



## gabzilla (May 14, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Obito would still probably make a better Hokage then Naruto or Sasuke, probably even Tsunade.
> 
> Dude maybe crazy in the head, but he gets shit done.



You just need to tell him to do it for Rin and dude will move mountains.



Inuhanyou said:


> i wonder if madara will have a beautiful and heartwarming 10 chapter flashback before he dies, redeeming all of his previous actions



Bite your tongue he's my last hope.


----------



## Frosch (May 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i wonder if madara will have a beautiful and heartwarming 10 chapter flashback before he dies, redeeming all of his previous actions



I want him to continue being evil!


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 14, 2014)

Naruto looks a little dumb for not healing Obito back when he was in the dimension with him, too. 

But we'll probably get "Black Zetsu was interfering with it" or something.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

btw you just know that Rin and the Uchiha clan will be revived too, its happening


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2014)

I predict redeemed Madara for five nations leader with Obito as his assistant while Naruto is Homage and Sasuke his assistant.


----------



## gabzilla (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> btw you just know that Rin and the Uchiha clan will be revived too, its happening



I can see Kishimoto reviving everybody, except Neji.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> btw you just know that Rin and the Uchiha clan will be revived too, its happening



Can't see Rin being revived, since she'd come back as a 13 year old and any possible ObiRin scenes will just come off..awkward.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 14, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> He's probably telling everybody in heaven how he was right about destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is probably hiding in shame after his death begot that chakra bird of friendship.


----------



## Gonder (May 14, 2014)

obtio has to do die he his the worst criminal the shinobi world has ever seen 

9 tail attack 

uchiha massacre

the attack on the 5 kages 

Fourth Shinobi World War. 

leader terrorist organisation


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Can't see Rin being revived, since she'd come back as a 13 year old and any possible ObiRin scenes will just come off..awkward.


well, remember that spoiler where Sasuke made a baby grow with his MS?

so, thats what will happen

Naruto will revive Rin and Sasuke will fast forward her with his rinnegan


----------



## Golden Circle (May 14, 2014)

Fight getting so awesome, soon Naruto will get scratch.

this manga is getting bretty ebin XD
can't contain myself.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 14, 2014)

Welp, that prediction didn't happen.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 14, 2014)

I don't mind Obito surviving and I expected it. I just don't like how it's done.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 14, 2014)

Maybe Naruto will keep him around as his butler.

Dude has magic eyes that can teleport him and anyone else anywhere across the world in an instant, he would be like the best butler ever.

It's probably what Rin would have wanted.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 14, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well, remember that spoiler where Sasuke made a baby grow with his MS?
> 
> so, thats what will happen
> 
> Naruto will revive Rin and Sasuke will fast forward her with his rinnegan



Holy crap, I'd love to see Sasuke with time altering/changing abilities.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 14, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Vegeta was pretty bad too.



yeah,he committed planetary genocide.


----------



## KingBoo (May 14, 2014)

heh of course obito is saved by naruto. 

perhaps kishi has been writing naruto for so long, he can't bring himself to kill characters. except neji

i wouldn't mind a rinne tensei if neji comes back. it's bs he died, and many other characters didn't


----------



## Krippy (May 14, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Oh god, this prediction thread. Can't even find somewhere to slot in an actual comment on topic. This place just turned into a cesspit commenting ground full of brain-dead cry babies and the chapter isn't even out.


You must be new here. Welcome to the KT 


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's what I really thought people were supposed to do.


If only


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Not to disagree or anything, but didn't Yusuke come back 2 times by nature of plot device..and Kuwabara from Toguro's 'fake out'



The villains didn't, though.


----------



## Weapon (May 14, 2014)

I'd like to congratulate all the people who spent the last couple of hours complaining about Obito and Kishimoto because of that shit sites spoilers. Well played.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 14, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> heh of course obito is saved by naruto.
> 
> perhaps kishi has been writing naruto for so long, he can't bring himself to kill characters. except neji
> 
> i wouldn't mind a rinne tensei if neji comes back. it's bs he died, and many other characters didn't


Except it didn't happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> The villains didn't, though.



No, but they were all redeemed with the same shallow "i wanted somebody to beat me" angle. Blah


----------



## Lance (May 14, 2014)

I don't know weather to laugh or cry at this chapter! 

Same Jutsu with increased numbers. Really?


----------



## Uraharа (May 14, 2014)

It was a bit fast paced, but still it was an amazing chapter!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 14, 2014)

Welp, I said Madara would have a "Super Limbo" and what do we get. 

Classic Kishi.


----------



## Rosi (May 14, 2014)

Sakura trying to hit Madara 

Sharinnegan in the forehead 

Obito gets his eye back


----------



## Golden Circle (May 14, 2014)

RASENMOON IS REAL

STOP THE PRESS

SOMEBODY CALL THE COPS


----------



## StickaStick (May 14, 2014)

Looks like I missed a lot of good talk. lol tho at ppl who don't think Mads would be stupid enough to let Obito live to be healed by Naruto. Mads is VIS/PIS personified.


----------



## Kyu (May 14, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke were incredible.

Mads finally stopped jerkin around.

Sakura.....tried.


----------



## Sigrun (May 14, 2014)

hm, help me out - what kind of an eye is that in Obito's left eye socket? And why is his right eye closed? So does he now have both sharingans back? Or has there been some more "eye transplant thingy" going on?

Otherwise nice, fast paced chapter ... But seriously, Sakura did that just to get Sasuke's atention or what?


----------



## Weapon (May 14, 2014)

Sigrun said:


> hm, help me out - what kind of an eye is that in Obito's left eye socket? And why is his right eye closed? So does he now have both sharingans back? Or has there been some more "eye transplant thingy" going on?



Obito's dead, Zetsu is in control. It's Black Zetsu's eye.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 14, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> RASENMOON IS REAL
> 
> STOP THE PRESS
> 
> SOMEBODY CALL THE COPS


Where's that rasenmoon pic when I need it?


----------



## ARGUS (May 14, 2014)

Good chapter,, but had a few fails,,
especially how Kakashi and Sakura not being even remotely effected by Madaras CT,,,


----------



## Sigrun (May 14, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Obito's dead, Zetsu is in control. It's Black Zetsu's eye.



You really think he is dead?
I thought, zetsu is just in total control of obito's body... sort of like - body lives but soul is banished... or at least totally overpowered. Oh well, i really hope obito will make it tho...


----------



## theworks (May 14, 2014)

This chapter was _really_ well-drawn and formatted. Kishi's been improving lately.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 14, 2014)

sakura trying to distract madara


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 14, 2014)

BijuuDomb Rasenshuriekn was not all I envisioned it would be all of these years now


----------



## Sin3dd (May 14, 2014)

Chapter 676: The Infinite Dream
Black Zetsu took full control of Obito's body and Madara has now 2 Rinnegans, but I wonder if he can still come back to life. With this said, Obito is dead, or something like this...I don't even know if he's dead. That was all? No last word?
Sakura, always trying to protect Naruto and Sasuke, but that was useless, girl....don't you know that nobody can't stop Madara?
We see a new technique from Madara, Chibaku Tensei.
THE END IS CLOSE for everyone, Madara will kill everybody, nothing can't stop Infinite Tsukuyomi, nothing and nobody!!! It's impossible!! Third eye opened, the 2nd person to open the 3rd eye after Kaguya.
NEXT CHAPTER: INFINITE TSUKUYOMI


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2014)

Good chapter because of the plot progression at the end. Lots of action. Didn't quite get the part about Sakura, but it was entertaining I guess.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 14, 2014)

What i like in this chpater is Sakura surpasses Tsunade, Sasuke Unleash the most brilliant Sunnano in The manga, while Naruto used the Biggest Rasengan Combo, only Kakashi did not help?


----------



## takL (May 14, 2014)

great that madarampa finally stopped messing around and set to the business.

my fingers are crossed. let me see the world of mugen tsukuyomi. 
no anticlimax please.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2014)

That ending. :sanji


----------



## Sango-chan (May 14, 2014)

Gotta love Team 7's team work, in a matter of fact this chapter indeed mirror the Bell test.


----------



## NobleRaijn (May 15, 2014)

I just love how people THINK they know what Kishi has planned then get the pages slapped in their proven-wrong face. Yet every week its the same people and their faith in Kishi STILL sucks. Naruto isnt black and white, learn that. Twists always come even if you dont like them. 

Obitos not dead. Naruto didnt pull of a miracle save. Madara isnt using "zomg susanoo kamui har har" etc. etc. No, instead we get an amazing chapter. Sakura didnt die and looked great while the two badasses show everyone that theyre not to be fucked with. Whats wrong with that? Nothing thats what. God so many wrong predictions.


----------



## Revolution (May 15, 2014)

This entire chapter was more of a focus on shipping then Team 7 presenting a good military strategy against Madara.


You know it's true.

Sakura charges ahead. Sasuke follows after. They can't get through and Naruto just grabs Sakura protecting the lady rather then taking advantage of the situation.


----------



## Weapon (May 16, 2014)

^ No.

Stop shaping the plot and characters completely out of proportion to your personal interests rather than what they actually are and what they are actually serving.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 16, 2014)

sakura thinks she got what it takes to reach sasuke and naruto level, but useless


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2014)

Sango-chan said:


> Gotta love Team 7's team work, in a matter of fact this chapter indeed mirror the Bell test.



So nostalgic.


----------

